# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حكاوي حاج بله ...

## طارق حامد

*حاج بلة خاتي كرسيه ومادي ضهره لى حيطة بيته ...
 جاءهُ عمران جاره ...
 السلام عليكم يا حاج بلة ...
 وعليكم السلام اتفضل يا عمران ياولد جيب كرسي من جوه لعمك عمران ...
 عمران يجلس جنب حاج بلة ...
 ويبداء الحوار :
 حاج بلة : يا عمران يا اخوي انا مفكر امشي تركيا ...
 عمران : شن خبارك يازول تمشي تركيا تعمل فيها شنو ؟ ...
 حاج بلة : والله يا عمران يا أخوي تركيا دي بلدا سمحة بالحليل ، ماشفت المناظر اللي في مسلسل نور مهند ؟.
 والله بلداً سمحة جنس سماحة ، بس لما يجيبوا ليك الراجل الكبير داك جدهم يا اخي العندو شركات ده الخرابة نسيت أسمه هو اسمه منو يا عمران ؟ ...
 عمران : ما بعرفوا لكن الدهاية بقول ليه أوغلو .
 حاج بلة : بس ياهو زاتو لما يجيبوا ليك واقف في بيته السمح داك وبعاين لي البحر منظر يرجع الواحد عشرين سنة لي وراء ...
 ولا كان شفت نسوانهم سمحات جنس سماحة ...
 عمران : يا حاج بلة ديل ما كافرات ما شفته لبسهم كيفنوه .
 حاج بلة : كافرات في عينك عامل راسك الكعب ده ما سمعتهم بقرؤا في القرآن ولمن عرسوا لمهند كانوا قاعدين يقرؤا في الفاتحة ...
 عمران : طيب خلاص اقتنعت انت حا تقنع حاجة السرة دي كيف .
 حاج بلة : إقنعها !!! إن شاء الله يقنعها نكير بقول ليها ماشي السعودية تاني بتقدر تفتح خشمها .
 انا ماشي عشان الخرابة اللي اسمها السرة تخيل لما مهند ضربوه بالرصاص الغبيانة قالت كان مهند بقي طيب حا أعمل لي كرامة . 
 خلاص كفاية الباقي تموه خيال ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

حاج بلة بين زواج الإيثار وحلم الذهاب لتركيا ... 

(1) 
حاج بلة اصبح شغله الشغال الذهاب لتركيا ...
وزاد شغفه في مشاهدة حلقات المسلسل التركي ...
بل اصبح يقلب القنوات بحثا عن مسلسل في قناة اخري ...
وكل مرة تختمر في راسه الفكرة ولازال عمران ياتيه صباحا ...
ويجلس معه في ظل بيته ليسمع افكار حاج بلة المتجددة عن تركيا ...
وعن حكاوي حاجة السرة وتعلقها بمهند ...
وتاثرها لدرجة حردان العشاء عشان مهند مصاب برصاصة او نور مُزعلاهُ ...
وكان عمران يستمتع بشدة حين يصل الكلام لحاجة السرة والغبيان الذي يصفها بها حاج بلة ... 



يتبع أن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)
وفي صباح يوم وكالعادة يجلس حاج بلة في مكانه المعتاد وضهره لبيته جاءه عمران 



السلام عليكم ياحاج بلة ...



حاج بلة : وعليكم السلام يا عمران اتفضل مالك اليوم أتاخرت ...



عمران يجلس ولا يرد على حاج بلة ...



استغرب حاج بلة مالوه الزول ده الليلة ولاحظ ان عمران ليس كعادته كل يوم يسال عن ما حدث في حلقة الامس من المسلسل التركي !!!



حاج بلة : مالك يا خرابة اليوم ماك طبيعي ...



عمران : والله يا حاج بلة اليوم سمعت لي خبرا كدي لخبط لي كياني ...



حاج بلة : خبر شنو يا داهية ...



عمران : والله خبرا طير وعجم !!!



واستدرك أظنها يا حاج بلة القيامة قربت ...



حاج بلة : يازول ان شاء قيامتك براك انا لسع ما مشيت تركيا انت عايز تقوم القيامة ...



عمران : يا حاج بلة تركيا شنو اللي ماشي ليها تركيا عديل جائتك في السودان ارتاح واقعد في مكانك ووفر قريشاتك ...



حاج بلة اعتدل في كرسيه وازداد انتباه تركيا جاءت في السودان !!! ...



حاج بلة : كيفين كلامك ده يا خرابة ؟


يتبع ان شاء الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)

عمران : والله الخبر السمعته ده بخلينا اكعب من نسوان تركيا المفسخين ديل ...


حاج بلة : الله يفسخ جلدك ده انت والسرة يازول ما تكلمني الحاصل شنو ؟



عمران : الإيثار ...



حاج بلة : انت يازول جنيت الليلة ولا شنو الخرابة الإيثار ده كمان شنو ؟ ...



عمران الإيثار ده يا حاج بلة زواج جديد ...



حاج بلة : يا زول والله انت طاشي شبكة عديل اليوم ...



عمران : يا حاج بلة كلامي ده حقيقة والله كمان عنده فتوى من مجمع الفقه الاسلامي التابع لي وزارة الجمهورية ...



حاج بلة : يعنى الكلام كلام حيكومة ساي ...



عمران : كلام حكومة عديل يعني شيتن قانوي ومؤسس ...



حاج بلة : كدي احكي خبرك ده يا خرابة امانة يالسرة ما جاك بلاه عديل ...



عمران : الله يجازي محنك يا حاج بلة اسع السرة مالك حاشرها ...



حاج بلة : كيفين حشرها ليه ؟


ما القصة فيها عرس وكمان بقرار من الحيكومة ان شاء يعرسو ركبيانها المرابطهم دايلك تقول علاء الدين جبريل ...



عمران : ههههههههه (يضحك حتى تبين نواجزه) ...



عمران : الله يجازي محنك يا حاج بلة ...


يتبع باذن الله 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*في إنتظارك 

واصل بدون فواصل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ابداع ياقلب
واصل بس بدون انقطاع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احكي .....
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وش الرجال
					

في إنتظارك 

واصل بدون فواصل



حاضر يا ابو الرجال ...
تخريمة : 
ما شفنا النسبة المئوية ...:566:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ابداع ياقلب
واصل بس بدون انقطاع



طلباتك أوامر يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

احكي .....



تأمر يا ملك ...
ما تخاف حكاوي حاج بله ما بتخلص ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)



حاج بلة : كدي خلي محّني واحكي عن الإيثار ده انت خشمك فوق اللبن تعرف يا عمرانو الايام دي ايام فك التسجيلات ناس المريخ و الهلال لقوا ليهم صغرة في قانون الاتحاد العام قاموا بقوا يجيبوا ليك في اللاعبين عن طريق الإعارة شئ من المغرب وشئ من الكنغو وشئ من نيجيريا اها الليلة عمك لاقى ليه صغرة في حاجة السرة وقوانينها والله يا جنه في شبه كبير بين حاج السرة وحاج فلسفة داك عرفتوه اب شعيرات داك ...



عمران : ههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا حاج بلة الليلة بقيت عادل امام عديل ...



حاج بلة : كدي يا مسخوط احكي عن موضوع فك التسجيلات والإعارة ده ...



كدي فهمني الداهيه ده شرعي ؟ ...




عمران : كيفين ما شرعي قلت ليك من مجمع الفقه الاسلامي يعني كلام علماء ساي ...



كدي اسمعني اوهط ليك الكلام كتب في الجريدة اللي الحكومة خبرا عن فتوى لمجمع الفقه الاسلامي بالسودان يحلل ويجيز فيها ما اطلقوا عليه (زواج الايثار) تعرف ياحاج ناس المجمع الفقهي بختار ليهم اسماء رنانة خلاص اسع عليك الله شوف الاسم ده تقول مسلسل تركي هههههه



حاج بلة : اي والله الناس حقوا يعملوا مسلسلات بكون بس زي اسامة انور عكاشة ...



عمران : والله لكن يا حاج بلة التلفزيون ده خلاك بقيت مثقف شديد ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5) 
حاج بلة : يا مصيبة انت قايلني أمي ولا شنو ؟ خلي الطماسة بتاعتك دي وقول باقي الخبر ...
عمران : الخبر بقول تتنازل فيه الزوجة عن بعض او الكثير من الحقوق الزوجية مثل النفقة والمبيت والمسكن والمساواة بين زوجة (الايثار ) والزوجة الاولى او الزوجات الاخريات . 
حاج بلة : والله كلام سمح بالحيل ...
عمران : وكمان جابوا ليهم دليل من السنة ...
حاج بلة : صحي والله ديل الرجال ولا بلاش ...
عمران : هههههه
دليلهم على صحة فتواهم لزواج الايثار ضربهم المثل بأم المؤمنين السيدة سودة بنت زمعة وتنازلها للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنهما في ليلتها هو مثال جانبه الصواب , فان الرسول الكريم تزوج السيدة سودة وكانت كبيرة في السن حيث كان عمرها ستون عاما وتزوجها بعد وفاة ام المؤمنين السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها وتزوجها لكي ترعى وتربي له بناته رضوان الله عليهن جميعا وتزوجها قبل زواجه بالسيدة عائشة وتانزلت السيدة سودة للسيدة عائشة في ليلتها لانها كانت كبيرة في السن وتريد ان تبقى زوجا لرسول الله حتى تموت .
حاج بلة : حرم ديل الرجال . يا سرة ما جاءك بلاء جديد أسمه الايثار كان أخير تركيا ساي ...
عمران يضحك مّل شديقيه وحاج بلة قام يعرض ساي ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحكاية الجاية حاج بلة و زواج على ابوها ...
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*والله ياطارق لك التحية وجد حكاويك بترفه على الزول في الزمن الصعب العايشنه دا   شكرا ليك
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*إبداع يا طارق .
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله ابداع شدييييد
في الانتظار على المدار يا راقي 
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1) 
حاج بلة اصبح ممزق بين حلم الذهاب الى تركيا و زواج الايثار ويتكلم مع نفسه : 

الله يجازيك يا عمران خليتني ما عارف اركز كنت مفكر في تركيا اسع جبت لي زواج ناس الحيكومة ده 

اسع المراة دي يفتشوها من وين الله يجازي محنك يا عمران ،هو الخرابة ده مالوه أتاخر اليوم ؟ 

اسع انا خاتي كرسية دي من الصباح وقاعد راجي المصيبة ولسع ماظهر .

وبين حاج بلة كذلك تمر من جانبه (محاسن) وهي امراة في الاربعينات من عمرها 

مطلقة جميلة لونها اخضر ليموني وحاج بله  ينتظر مرورها يوميا ليغني خضاري البي حالي ماهو داري ...

ولكن كانت محاسن كل يوم تصدمه قائلة :

السلام عليك يا عمي ...

حاج بلة : في سره (عمى كباسة ) اهلا يا محاسن .

محاسن : حاجة السرة كيفنها ...

حاج بلة : يواصل حديثه مع نفسه قبل ان يرد عليها (ان شاء الله الكيف ما يغشاها) 

الحمدلله كويسة .

وانت كيفنها امك ان شاء الضغط بتاعها نزل ...

محاسن : الحمدلله كويسة .

وتمشي محاسن ويتابعها عمها بلة بنظراته ويقول في نفسه ياهي دي ذاتها الايثار ...

لكن عمك البتقول فيها دي المصيبة وكمان بتسالني عن المصيبة علاء الدين جبريل العندي في البيت دي ...

الله يجيبك يا عمران .
*

----------


## sonstar

*اخي المبدع دائما طارق لك التحيه .. ياخي بس كمل من دون فواصل
طيب مايشطب علاء الدين ويريح نفسو .هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ابداع يا صديقي ، اسمع ناس التفلزيون ديل عميانين منك ولا شنو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا شباب على المرور والتشجيع ...
ود البقعة ياحبيب مواهب مدفونة تقول شنو ...:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*يااااااااااا زول طولت علينا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

عمران يظهر من بعيد ويلمح حاج بلة وملاحقته بنظراته لمحاسن .
عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

حاج بلة : جيت يا سودانير ...

عمران يضحك بهستيرية فلقد كان يعلم بانه تاخر على حاج بلة .

حاج بلة : مالك يازول بقيت زي بص الحلة .

عمران : اسع ما كنا كويسين بسودانير مالك حولت بسرعة .

حاج بلة : الاثنين زي بعض سوادنير تمشي خمس محطات حتى 

توصلك مكانك و بص الحلة محل ما بشوف زول واقف بقيف . 

كدي خليني انت متاخر مالك .

عمران : كدي قبال ما اقول انا متاخر مالي شايفك تعاين لمحاسن ساي ...

حاج بلة : انت يا مصيبة ما بتفوتك حاجة ... 

والله البنية عاجبني كان قبلت بزواج اللي الحكومة السمح ده بعرسه 
لكن المصيبة شابكني يا عم بلة عمى كباس ان شاء يجئ للسّرة ...
عمران : هههههههه والله السّرة دي تعبانة معاك اسع هي ذنبها شنو ؟ 

حاج بلة : يازول خليني من الربربة وكلمني أتاخرت مالك .

عمران : والله الليلة يا حاج بلة جايب ليك خبر تاني .

حاج بلة : يا مصيبة خبر أكبر من خبر الايثار ...

عمران : ايثار شنو والله ده خبر بنفعك معاك بس مفصل عليك ...

حاج بلة : قول يا وش السعد خشمك فيه اللبن .

عمران : على أبوها !!!
*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*[لك التحية اخى المبدع طارق والله عيشتنا مع عمنا بلة احلى قصة ربنا يديك العافية وماتطول علينا ياغالى ... بستاذنك اخى طارق انقل ماخطه قلمك فى منتديات جبل اولياء فردوس النيل الابيض وهى منطقى مع ذكر المصدر والكاتب اذا ماعندك مانع واكون شااااااااااكر جدا ليك size="4"][/size]

لك ودى واحترامى وتقديرى اخى 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين الزين خليفة
					

[لك التحية اخى المبدع طارق والله عيشتنا مع عمنا بلة احلى قصة ربنا يديك العافية وماتطول علينا ياغالى ... بستاذنك اخى طارق انقل ماخطه قلمك فى منتديات جبل اولياء فردوس النيل الابيض وهى منطقى مع ذكر المصدر والكاتب اذا ماعندك مانع واكون شااااااااااكر جدا ليك size="4"][/size]

لك ودى واحترامى وتقديرى اخى 



حبابك اخي الكريم ليس لدي اي مانع للنقل ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)



حاج بلة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ده شنو كمان ده ؟
عمران : كدي اصبر لي شوية .

حاج بلة : قول يا مصيبة طيرت علي رحلة تركيا بالايثار واسع جايب ليك مصيبة جديدة .

عمران : كدي يا حاج بلة روق المنقة شوية .

حاج بلة : اها صبرنا لمّا نشوف آخرك .

عمران : في زواج جديد ...

حاج بلة : اركب الهوا نحن خلصنا من المسيار والايثار والمتعة كمان جايب ليك واحد جديد انت اصلك حا تجيب أجلي .

عمران : ههههههه والله السّرة كان سمعت ونستي معاك الا تودينا غنتناموا .

حاج بلة : غنتناموا ان شاء الله يوديها ليها زي سامي الحاج .

عمران : هههههه مش قلت ليك التلفزيون خلاك مثقف .

حاج بلة : كدي يا خرابة قول خبرك شنو .

عمران : يا حاج بلة اليوم كنت ببحر في الانترنت .

حاج بلة مقاطع عمران : بتسوي في شنو يا خرابة تبحر في شنو ؟

عمران : الابحار في الانترنت ده من لغة هذا العصر يا حاج بلة يعني كنت بتصفح في صفحات الانترنت 

يعني بشوف في عجائب الزمن ده الانترنت خلى العالم قرية صغيرة يعني الخبر اسع يطلع في الصين البعيدة ديك 

تقوم تلاقوه في الانترنت لو عايز سياسة بتلقها وكان عايزة رياضة تلاقها 

وكان عايز حتى الزواج تلاقيه في نسوان بعرضوا أنفسهم على صفحات الانترنت عايزين العرس .

حاج بلة : كان كدا بازول انا عايز لي كمبيوتر فيه الدهاية اللي اسمها شنو دي يا اخي البسبحوا فيها دي .

عمران : ههههههههه ببحروا فيها يا حاج بلة اسمه الانترنت .

حاج بلة : يسبحوا ولا يبحروا كله في البحر .

عمران : يبحروا يا حاج بلة في الفضاء الاسفيري ...

حاج بلة : عاين المطرطش ده هو انا عرفت ليك الاولي لما تقول الثانية .

عمران : ههههههههه
*

----------


## امجدمكى

*واللة دى اجمل حكاية وااااااااااااااصل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجدمكى
					

واللة دى اجمل حكاية وااااااااااااااصل



شكرا يا امجد مواصلين ان شاء الله ...
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*akeed withnu
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*إبداع يا حاج بله أقصد يا حاج طارق
ههههههههههه
واصل
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)
حاج بلة : كدى يا خرابة كمل لي موضوع على ابوها ده بعدين نشوف موضوع السفيري بتاعك ده .
عمران : الاسفيري يا حاج بلة لكن نرجع ليك لموضوع على ابوها ...

اليوم وانا بتصفح في الانترنت قريت لي موضوع لواحد اسمه سامي البحيري قال أضطرتنى الظروف الإقتصادية الأخيرة 

إلى أن أترك زوجتى وأسرتى للعمل فى مكان آخر، ومنذ أن أنتقلت إلى مكان عملى الجديد ،

وجدتنى أشعر بوحشة ووحدة شديدة، وسمعت كثيرا عن أن هناك نوادى للتعارف، 
ولكنى إستبعدت الذهاب إلى مثل تلك النوادى، 

وكذلك عرفت عن طريق الإنترنت عشرا المواقع للتعارف، 

ولكنى وجدت أن أفضل شئ هو أن أتزوج زواجا حلالا خلال الفترة التى أبتعد فيها عن زوجتى، 

ولم أقرر بعد إذا كنت سوف آخذ رأى زوجتى فى هذا القرار التاريخى والإستراتيجى أم لا؟ 

وقلت خلينا الأول نجد الزوجة المؤقتة وبعدها يحلها حلاّل، 

وسمعت عن عدة أنواع من الزيجات المؤقتة والتى يوافق عليها بعض الفقهاء، 

مثل زواج المتعة وإستبعدت هذا الزواج لأنه منتشر أكثر بين الشيعة وأنا لست شيعيا، 

لذلك بقى نوعين من الزواجات: زواج المسيار، والزواج الآخر هو ما يقال له زواج على أبوها، 

ولكى أعرف الفرق وجدت إعلانا فى إحدى المواقع العربية ويسأل الإعلان صراحة: 

هل ترغب فى زوجة مسيار إتصل بنا على التليفون *****

ووجدتنى مدفوعا بحب الإستطلاع الغريزى وبتأثير شعور الوحدة أتصل بالتليفون، 

وإكتشفت أن المكالمة سوف يتم تحصيل قيمتها من تليفونى ويتم الحساب بالدقيقة، 

وقلت لنفسى مش مهم نصرف كام دولار، لأننى أبحث عن زوجة ولا أشترى فرخة، 

فالموضوع يستاهل التضحية رغم الأزمة المالية العالمية.


*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*انتو في احتمال انو حاج بلة و حاج طارق وجهان لعملة واحدة
ابدعت و الله نرجوا التفجر بالابداعات و المواصلة
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*هاهاهاهاهاهااها 
تقبل مروري و سلامي عمنا طارق
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين الزين خليفة

*لك التحية اخى طارق وبشكرك كتييير ياصفوة ياغالى على سماحك لينا بالنقل ... وابقى مواصل
لك ودلى واحترامى وتقديرى اخى 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا شباب الحمدلله انه اعجبكم حاج بله ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)

ودار بينى وبين شخص ما هذا الحوار التليفونى:

- مساء الخير، معاك سامى

- أهلا مساء الخير، معاك "قرنى أبو ثور"من شركة "مسياركو للزواجات السريعة" 

- كنت قريت إعلان عن زواج المسيار وزواج على أبوها عن طريق شركتكم، شركة مسياركو

- أيوه ده الإعلان بتاعنا، إنت عارف طبعا إننا بنسجل المكالمات وذلك لأمور قانونية وأيضا سوف تكلفك المكالمة دولار ونصف للدقيقة الواحدة، 

فهل توافق ؟

- أوافق بس لو سمحت ممكن تتكلم بسرعة شوية

- طلباتك إيه؟

- أولا عاوز أعرف إيه الفرق بين زواج المسيار وزواج على أبوها؟

- زواج المسيار إنت بتتجوز واحدة ويكون عندها بيت ومستقلة بنفسها أو إنك بتفرش لها بيت وكل ما تحب تعدى عليها، 

تعدى عليها تبات معاها ليلة أو ليلتين أو أى عدد من الليالى زى ماإنت عاوز وبعدين تسيبها وترجع لبيتك وولادك.

- طيب وزواج على أبوها؟
*

----------


## كروبين

*خذ وقتك و لا تتسرع في السرد أكتب وقتما تحس بانك تريد أن تكتب و لكن لا تكتب من أجل إرادة الأخر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كروبين
					

خذ وقتك و لا تتسرع في السرد أكتب وقتما تحس بانك تريد أن تكتب و لكن لا تكتب من أجل إرادة الأخر



شكرا على النصحية ولكن الموضوع مكتوب من مدة بس بنزله على حلقات من اجل التشويق ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)

- زواج على أبوها، إن البنت ما تسيبش بيت أبوها، وإنت تعدى عليها ك كام يوم ولما توصل (وفى وجود أبوها وتحت إشرافه) تدخل غرفة النوم معاها، 
وتمارس معاها ما يمارسه الأزواج، وبعدين لو حبيت تستنى للعشاء ما فيش مانع أو لو حبيت تمشى بسرعة عشان تلحق تتعشى مع مراتك وولادك، ده شئ يرجع لك.
- طيب وده كله فى مقابل إيه؟
- فى مقابل إنك تصرف على الزوجة مصاريفها الشخصية بالكامل إلى جانب مصروف إيد يوميا يتم الإتفاق عليه، وبعدين كل لما تزورها ليلة تديها إللى فيه النصيب.
حاج بلة : ده كلام شنو ده يا زول ده ما دعارة عديل اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .
عمران : تعرف يا حاج بلة سامي البحيري ده قال للراجل نفس كلامك ده .
حاج بلة : اها ورد ليه قال ليه شنو ؟ 
عمران : قال ليه - لا يإ أستاذ: دى زيجات موثقة بالشهود وبموافقة الأهل، وعلى سنة الله ورسوله، وفيه شهادة زواج زيها زى أى زواج آخر، 
وبعدين دى زيجات حللها الشرع، وعندى فتاوى من كبار علماء المسلمين ممكن أبعثها لك بالإيميل على ملف (بى دى اف) .
حاج بلة : ده كمان شنو (بى دى اف ) جهاز استخبارات جديد ولا شنو ؟
عمران : هههههه لا يا حاج بلة ده برنامج في الكمبيوتر برسلوه ليك فيه المواضيع يعني زي الفائل بكون فيه مستندات .
حاج بلة : تعيش كتير تعرف كتير يعني اسع يا خرابة العرس ده ما فيه مشكلة يعني حلال ...
عمران : حسب كلام الناس ديل بقولوا صحيح مائة في المائة .
حاج بلة : والله حيروني عديل كدا اسع يعني الواحد بقي عندو خيارات زي برنامج جورج قرداحي .
عمران : هههههه ثقافة تلفزيونية .
حاج بلة : امانة ما جايك بله يالسرة كل يوم فن جديد الراجل قال عندو فتاوي في ملفات (بي دي اف) .
عمران : هههههههههههههههههه .
حاج بلة : والله ياعمران العلماء ديل بقوا آخر عوالمة .
عمران : هههههههههههه والله يا حاج بلة بقيت قوة حديثة بتكلم بلغة العصر .
*

----------


## galag77

*عزيزى طارق  سردك  أكثر  من  رائع  وظاهر  جدا  تأثير  روايات  الأستاذ

الطيب  صالح  عليك  أتمنى    لك  أن  تصل  ألى  ما  وصل  أليه  ولكن  

سؤال  لا أدرى  لماذا  أقترن  عنوان  موضوعك  بعبارة  يا galag77  

الذى  يدل  على  اسمى  الحركى  ولك  الشكر  والتقدير  *********
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة galag77
					

عزيزى طارق سردك أكثر من رائع وظاهر جدا تأثير روايات الأستاذ

الطيب صالح عليك أتمنى لك أن تصل ألى ما وصل أليه ولكن 

سؤال لا أدرى لماذا أقترن عنوان موضوعك بعبارة يا galag77 

الذى يدل على اسمى الحركى ولك الشكر والتقدير *********



تسلم اخي الكريم واخوك وتشبيهك وتأثري بكتابات الطيب صالح تلك قامة لايمكن الوصول اليها ...
هنالك تقنية في المنتديات تجعل اسم البوست باسم كل الاعضاء لذا وجدت اسمك على عنوان البوست ...
*

----------


## صبحي المريخابي

*ابداع والله واصل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*طارق يا فنان ياخي واصل من غير فواصل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

طارق يا فنان ياخي واصل من غير فواصل 



شكرا يا صديقي والله مشتاقين ليه الجفا ده ؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحكاية القادمة لحاج بله ...
حاج بلة والفياجرا ومحلات المديدة ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1)

كعادته يجلس حاج بلة في كرسيه امام بيته يراقب كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حيه فهو اعتاد هذا الجلوس ...

كما اعتاد عليه أهل الحي فلقد كان خفيف الظل يعاكس كل من يمر امامه ...

وهو جالس كذلك في انتظار حامل اخباره (عمران) الذي اصبح بالنسبة له امتع من المسلسلات التركية و اذاعة لندن ...

وقد أدهشه عمران بتلك الاخبار التي ينقلها له من الشبكة العنكبوتية ويتفنن عمران في نطقها له بالفضاء الاسفيري ...

الذي استصعب على حاج بلة فقد تداخلت لديه كلمة ابحار مع سباحة فكان ينسى دائما كلمة ابحار ...

فسيتعوضها بالعوم فيضحك عمران كثيرا قبل ان يخبره بالكلمة الصحيحة وهي الابحار ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

وبينما هو كذلك تمر من أمامه محاسن والتي هو يكن لها كثير من الاعجاب ...
فكان يفكر بانها سوف تغنيه من فكرة السفر الى تركيا وكان كل ما يضايقه حين تناديه :
محاسن : صباح الخير يا عم بله .
حاج بله : (يتحدث مع نفسه : عمى كباسة اللي يقود بيه السرة انت عاد انا بقدر ادعايكي ) 
اهلين يا محاسن اخبارك يا ست البنات.
محاسن : الله يجبر بخاطرك يا عمي لكن ما خلاص راحت علينا ...
حاج بله : (برضو عمي) كيفين الكلام ده يا محاسن انت لسع شباب بس انت اشري باديك وشوف العرسان بالكيمان بجؤا .
محاسن : هههههه يسمع منك ربنا .
حاج بله : (مواصل حديثه مع نفسه : هههههه البنية داير العرس بس ملاوزة ) 
بتكلم بالجد وما بهذر يا محاسن ...
تضحك محاسن وتواصل مشوارها من دون ان تشفي لحاج بله غليله ...
فقد كان يتحدث بجدية معها .
ارتفعت معنويات حاج بلة بهذا الحديث فقد ارضى قليل من غروره ...
وبين هو في هذا الانتعاش فاذا بصوت السرة زوجته من داخل البيت تناديه .
حاج بله بامتعاص : اها مالكي يا علاء الدين جبريل 
(فقد كانت حاجة السرة تعاني من الام المفاصل وتربط رجاليها بقطع من القماش) 
عايزه شنو ده وقتك .
حاجة السرة : هاك الشاي انت قاعد تطربق مع منو .
حاج بله : (ان شاء الله يطربوقك في راسك المدوقس ده ) جنيت قاعد اتكلم براي .
حاجة السرة : يالله لا تمحنا ولا تبلينا ( الراجل اظنه جنه ) هاك الشاي .

*

----------


## مكاوي

*كمل كمل ياحاج بله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)
ويشرب حاج بله الشاي وهو في انتظار عمران ويتحدث مع نفسه مالوه ...
الخرابة ده اتاخر كدى الليلة مالوه ...
مما جاب السجم اللي اسموه السفري ده والعوم فيه بقى يتاخر علي .
وبينما هو كذلك يظهر عمران ويجد حاج بله يتكلم مع نفسه فيضحك 
عمران : ههههههههه مالك ياحاج بله بتنضم مع روحك .
حاج بله : جيت يا خرابة بقيت يازول تتاخر شديد مع الدهاية الجديدة البعوموا فيها دي...
المصيبة الاسمها السماء السفري بس التقول بصات افراس بتاعت جمال الوالي .
عمران : ههههههههه الابحار يا حاج بلة واسمه الفضاء الاسفيري مش السفري ...
ده خلا ليه واحد اغني راجل في العالم اسمه بيل غيتس يقول لجمال الوالي زح كده هههههههه .
حاج بله : بالله الراجل اغني من جمال الوالي حٍكم والله .
عمران : والله ضحكتني يا حاج بلة وان زعلان .
حاج بله : مالك يا خرابة المزعلك شنو ؟
عمران : اظنو يا حاج بله القيامة قربت ؟
حاج بله : ان شاء الله تقوم قيامة السرة يا زول انا لسع لا مشيت تركيا ولا عرست محاسن وانت عايز تقوم لينا القيامة .
عمران : اسع حاجة السرة دي ذنبها شنو مقوم قيامتها .
حاج بلة : يازول خلاص علاء الدين جبريل زمن فك التسجيلات بتاعه جاء ...
عايزين لينا حاجة كدى قوى حديثة ، المراة تقول عربية أوبل كل يوم كاسرة ركبة .
عمران : هههههههه والله بالغت يا حاج بلة .
حاج بلة كدى خلي مبالغتي انت مالك الليلة القيامة قربت تقوم الحاصل شنو ؟ 
*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*قصتك دى تركية ولا شنو... اضرب لى على 0912444794 وقول لى الحصل شنو انا لو بصبر كان بقيت هلالابى
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*بمناسبة انو انا ممثل اعتمدنا ليك السيناريو شد حيلك وكمل ياقصه وادونا رايكم فى موضوعى بتاع الصفوه ياابو الطاء انت والاخوان... وقع ليك ولالجى عليك
                        	*

----------


## اب زرد

*ياطارق صورة ود الطهور دى حقتك ولاحقت ولدك .....عصرت علينا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

قصتك دى تركية ولا شنو... اضرب لى على 0912444794 وقول لى الحصل شنو انا لو بصبر كان بقيت هلالابى



العزيز هيثم صديق تبرى وتستبرى من تبقى هلالابي ...
بقية الحكاوي جاي بس شيل الصبر ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اب زرد
					

بمناسبة انو انا ممثل اعتمدنا ليك السيناريو شد حيلك وكمل ياقصه وادونا رايكم فى موضوعى بتاع الصفوه ياابو الطاء انت والاخوان... وقع ليك ولالجى عليك



ابو زرد اللذيذ تحياتي يا عسل كمان طلعت ممثل جايك للباقي ما تجي علي ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اب زرد
					

ياطارق صورة ود الطهور دى حقتك ولاحقت ولدك .....عصرت علينا



دي صورتي بس ما تكلم زول ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)
عمران : وصلتني اليوم رسالة بريد الكترونية ؟
حاج بله : الكترابة البوستة غيروا اسمها وانا ما عارف .
عمران : ههههههههههه لا يا حاج بله البريد الاكتروني ده بصلك عن طريق الانترنت يعني انت بتعمل ليك حساب في (الهوت ميل) 
حاج بله : (مقاطع عمران) هوت ميل ده ابو البتز هوت ولا شنو ؟
عمران : هههههههه الهوت ميل ده يعني صندوق بريدك بتصلك فيه الرسائل من اصدقائك ، اهلك ، ومن الشبكة العنكوبتية .
حاج بله : والله لكن يا عمران الدهاي بتاعك ده ما هين اها وبعدين الرسالة فيها شنو ؟
عمران : الرسالة فيها حاجات تشيب الصغير .
حاج بلة : يعني زي كدي .
عمران :هههههههه المهم الرسالة الوصلتني بتتكلم عن حبوب الفياجرا و محلات المديدة بتعرف الفياجرا يا حاج بلة ؟
حاج بلة : كيفين ما بعرفها يا خرابة دي ما بتاعت الناس العندهم عجز جنسي .
عمران : هههههههه والله مواكب يا حاج بلة .
حاج بله : كدي سيب مواكبتي وقول ليه شنو علاقة الفياجرا مع المديدة ؟
*

----------


## مراكب الشوق

*إبداااااااااااااااااااااع يا طارق ............... ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية
وااااااااااصل ........... وأتحفنا يا جميل يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مراكب الشوق
					

إبداااااااااااااااااااااع يا طارق ............... ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية
وااااااااااصل ........... وأتحفنا يا جميل يا رائع



تسلم اخي مراكب الشوق وشكرا على الاطراء ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5) 
عمران : في علاقة بينهما الاثنين بعتبروها بتعمل نفس الغرض .
حاج بله : يعني عايز تفهمني المديدة زي الفياجرا !!!!
عمران : كدي خليني اقول ليك اللي في الرسالة .
حاج بله : اها خلاص قول يا بتاع المصائب .
عمران : الرسالة يا حاج بله بتتكلم عن حالات الضعف الجنسي الحادثة في السودان .
حاج بله : أفو ده كلام شنو يا زول يعني الرجال بقوا خيالات ماتا ساي حليل زمن الراجل البكسروا العناكريب ...
عمران : ههههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا حاج بله يعني ما بتدي الواحد فرصة يتكلم .
حاج بله : لكن انت ما جبتها دقلها يكركب اقول ليك عايز اعرس وداير امشي تركيا تقول لي ضعف جنسي .
اها كمل كلامك .
عمران : الراجل قال اللي خلاه مذهول من الصدمة كلام صديقه الصيدلي .
حاج بله : والصيدلي صاحبه قال ليه شنو ؟
عمران : الراجل قال : ولكن الذي اخافني القصة التي رواها لي صديقي الصيدلي اول ايام ظهور ادوية (الفياجرا) ...
حيث قال هل تصدق ان شركتنا قامت باستيراد فياجرا بمبلغ اتنين مليون دولار باعتها الشركة في السودان في خلال شهر واحد.
حاج بله : الكترابة اثنين مليون دولار اسع كان صلاحوا بيها لينا كهربتهم القاطعه كل يوم دي ما كان أخير ؟ 
المصيبة البلد بقى ما فيها رجال اثنين مليون دولار تاريها القصة جلابيب وشالات ساي مرمي الله ما بترفع .
عمران : هههههههه والله يا حاج بله فعلا القصة بتخوف ودليل على هنالك مشكلة حقيقية .
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ههههههههههههههه ماشاء الله طارق والله استمتعت بما تكتب ليك التحايا انت وحاج بله
                        	*

----------


## Ozone

*تسلم والله
شرطتنا بالضحك والله
زى شرط كليتشى للرشاشات
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ههههههههههههههه ماشاء الله طارق والله استمتعت بما تكتب ليك التحايا انت وحاج بله



تسلم والله يا فنان خلاص نعمل اتحاد بين حاج جدعه و حاج بله :smail:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ozone
					

تسلم والله
شرطتنا بالضحك والله
زى شرط كليتشى للرشاشات



تسلم من الشرط يا أمير ...
خلي الشرط للرشاشات بس ...
سعيد بمرورك ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)
حاج بله : مشكلة شنو قول يا مصيبة بس ذكرتني قصة عادل امام في شاهد ما شاف حاجة 

لما قالوا ليه ادفع فاتورة التلفون وهو ما عنده تلفون قالوا ليه تدفع ولا نجئ نشيل العده .

انا اسع عرفت النسوان ببدلوا العدة بالهدوم ليه .

عمران : ههههههههههه والله يا حاج بله انت فته عادل امام بهناك .

حاج بله : زمان قالوا للمصريين السودانيين بقوا يقول نكات قاموا المصريين قالوا خلاص يبقوا جاعوا ... 

اها يا خرابة وبعدين ؟ والله انت المصيبة بتاعتك دي بقت تجيب لينا بلاوي .

عمران : وده هو سبب العلاقة بين الفياجرا والمديدة واسع لو لحظات انتشار اماكن بيع المديدة في الخرطوم 

وباسماء كثيرة وعديدة زي "مديدة العريس" و "من الفم للدم" و "من الكورة للــ ....." 

حاج بله : والله تاريها القصة بقت حالة صعبة خلاص ياربي لا تمحنا ولا تبلينا ...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*هاهاهااآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي 
والله ياحاج طارق : قلت لي العلاقة بين الفياجرا والمديدة 
ومن....................الى .........................
هاهاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي مصاريني 
:blb6::maaamy::blb6::maaamy::ANSmile32:
روعة والله . 
برية أخيرة : ياأخوي ماسليت روحنا نحن كان بنصبر زي ماقال هيثم : كان بقينا رشاشات (كم وتمنين سنة صايمين وفطروا على بصلة أقصد بني يأس):z3lan1::n2_chick_back:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

هاهاهااآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي 
والله ياحاج طارق : قلت لي العلاقة بين الفياجرا والمديدة 
ومن....................الى .........................
هاهاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي مصاريني 
:blb6::maaamy::blb6::maaamy::ansmile32:
روعة والله . 
برية أخيرة : ياأخوي ماسليت روحنا نحن كان بنصبر زي ماقال هيثم : كان بقينا رشاشات (كم وتمنين سنة صايمين وفطروا على بصلة أقصد بني يأس):z3lan1::n2_chick_back:



سعيد ان اكون سبب في كل هذه الفرحة ...
اوصيك باستعمال المديدة ففيها من الفوائد الكثير ... هههههههه
ان شاء الله روحك طيبة وسالمة فاصل ونواصل ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)

عمران : واسمع دي كمان قال ليك في واحد صاحبه دكتورأحمد يعمل مندوب في شركة ادوية في السودان ... 

يوم الخميس برجع الحلة ومعه عينات من الفياجرا المجانية ويقوم بتوزيعها علي اعمامك بتاعين ستين سنة وما فوق... 

وانت وحظك لو ما حصلت إلا تشتريها من السوق ... فى يوم من الأيام الساعة عشرة بالليل الباب ضرب وكان زوج خالته برة ...

قام سال احمد ( عليك الله يا احمد ما تديني حبة ابر بيها خالتك دي ) 

حاج بله : والله لكن يا عمران القصة خطيرة جدا والراجل صاحب الرسالة ده مطموس بحت بحت لما طلع المصائب دي .

عمران : كمان قال يا حاج بلة موضة من الافلام المصرية تطرقت لهذه الظاهرة وعادل إمام اخترع عقار اسمو الفنكوش 

وداليا البحيري قالت في احدي الافلام عن زوجها ( اصلوا ما بيعرفش) .. وعندما ذهبت للقاضي ( قالت له اخاف الا اقيم حدود الله) فطلقها القاضي .

بتعرف داليا البحير ي يا حاج بله ؟

حاج بله : شوف المسخوط ده ودي كان ما عرفتها انا البعرفه منو !! دي ما بتاعت فيلم الباحثات عن الحرية .

أمراة والنساء قليلوه .

عمران : ها ها هههههههاي والله لقيتك خطير يا حاج بله 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حاج بله والاغاني الهابطة ...


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1) 

جلس حاج بله في كرسيه ومكانه المعهود يتأمل كل من يمر بجانبه من سكان حيه ...

فلقد اصبح هو معلم ومحطة يمر بها الصغير والكبير وذلك لخفة دم حاج بله ...
وحديثه الساخر الى كل من يمر بجانبه ...

ولكن دائما ما يكون سعيد وهو يتجاذب اطراف الحديث مع عمران الذي اصبح بلغة هذا العصر (فردته) ...

ونفس المشاعر تنتاب عمران فهو يسعد باللحظات التى يقضيها مع حاج بله ...

وحكاويه عن حجة السرة (علاء الدين جبريل) ...

كما يلقبها حاج بله وهو عند حاج السره اسمه (الخرابه) ولكنها تقولها وهي بعيدة عنه حتى لايسمعها...

كان حاج بله عاشق للمسلسلات التركيه وكان متابع جيد لكل ما يدور فيها من احداث ...

وكانت قمة متعة عمران وهو يتحدث مع حاج بله عن ما شاهده في حلقة الامس من المسلسل التركي ...

وكان معجب جدا بالممثلات التركيات لدرجة اختمرت في راسه فكرة الذهاب الى تركيا والزواج من تركيه ...

و كان ايضا يستمتع جدا بالمقارنة بين حاجة السرة المربطه ركبها من الآم الرطوبة ...

زي علاء الدين جبريل ونور بطلة مسلسل نور ومهند ...
 
وكذلك حديثه عن محاسن جارتهم الارملة والتي يأمل حاج بله ان تقبل به زوج عوضا عن زوجها المتوفي ...

فقد كان حاج بله معجب بها جدا ولكن مشكلته الوحيدة انها كان تناديه بعم بله ...

فكان يطنطن غير سعيد بهذا الاسم ...

الغريب حين تناديه بعم بله يقوم بالدعاء على السرة وليس على محاسن التي تقول له يا عمي بله ...

فكانت جملته المشهورة ...(عمى كباسة للسرة ان شاء الله طبعا في سره ) ...

*

----------


## samawal

*قصة جميلة .. وخفيفة .. ياريت .. تواصل !!
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*دي فواصل ونواصل ارجو المواصله بس والله مبدع وفنان خلي الشحتفة دي ذي وارغوا خش احاورفي خط ستة مايجيب قون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

قصة جميلة .. وخفيفة .. ياريت .. تواصل !!



شكرا استاذ السمؤال على الاطراء اسف للتاخير ساعوضكم بكم حلقة ان شاء الله ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

دي فواصل ونواصل ارجو المواصله بس والله مبدع وفنان خلي الشحتفة دي ذي وارغوا خش احاورفي خط ستة مايجيب قون



شكرا الاخت الفاضلة تينا على الكلمات الطيبة لشخصي ...
ان شاء الله ما في شحتفة ولا حاجة ادعوا لينا ببركة الوقت ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2) 

جلس حاج بله في صباح جميل يجمع بين صباح الشتاء و نهاية فصل الخريف ... 
فهو كان يحب الجو الخريفي الذي يجعل جلسته ملئية بالاحداث والمناظر المضحكة والمثيرة بالنسبة له ... 
حمد حاج بله الله على توقف الامطار خوفا على بيته وامتلاء الشوارع بالمياه وركودها ... 
الذي يكون سبب في توالد البعوض وتبداء رحلة الملاريا وكل مشاكل الامراض الخريفية ... 
وتذكر حاج بله ما حدث لنفق عفراء وامتلاه بمياه الامطار وكاد ان يسبب كارثة يروح ضحيتها الكثيرين وقال :  
لو كنت مسؤل في البلد دي الا كنت جبت المهندس اللى عمل النفق ده وجلدته بصوت عنج في الساحة الخضراء ... 
المطرطش ده يحفر ليه خور للمويه وهو ما عنده خيران تصريف لمياه الامطار ،

الله بس يكون في عون السودان وناس السودان اسع الواحد كان مشى قعد في تركيا ما كان اخيير .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)

كان حاج بله في شوق لحضور عمران فقد طالت مدة الحوارات بينهم ...

فقد كان عمران يحكي له كل ما يقراءه على الشبكة الاسفيريه وكان هذا الاسم لا يرسخ في ذهن حاج بله ...

فكان فكل مره يطلق عليها اسم مرة اسمه الداهية و اخرى الفضاء السفري ومرة المصيبة ...

كل تلك الاسماء رغم تصحيح عمران الدائم له الشبكةالاسفيريه يا حاج بله او الشبكة العنكبوتبة او الانترنت ...

ولكن لم يكن يتذكر ما يقوله الا في لحظته ، 

جلس حاج بله في ذلك الصباح الجميل وهو في انتظار حضور فردته عمران الذي تأخر عليه ...

وكان يحدث نفسه (الخرابه ده مالوه اتاخر كدي مما جاب الدهاية السفري بقي يتاخر علي ، 

حتى محاسن ما من عادتها تتاخر اليوم أتاخرت الله يجيبك يا عمران توريني اخبار الدنيا ) .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4) 
عمران : السلام عليكم يا حاج بله ...

حاج بله : وينك يا خرابة بقيت غالي زي سفر تركيا اللى ابا لي ده ؟

عمران : ههههههههه والله يا اخي انت عندك جنس محن اسع الدخل تركيا شنو ؟

حاج بله : خلاص جيت يا مسخوط عشان تكاجرني انا راجيك من قبيل اتلفت زي مروحة الطربيزة لا انت ظهرت ولا حتى محاسن جاءت 

(لا شوفتن تبل الريق ارايتك تبقى طيب وانا البي كله طيب) .

عمران : ههههههههه الله يجازى محنك يا حاج بله كمان جابت ليها غنا تقول عارفين عايز اقول شنو ...

حاج بله : اها كمان في شنو في السفري بتاعك عن الغنا ؟

عمران : الاسفيري يا حاج بله انت مالك الكلمة دي غلبتك ؟ المهم اليوم سمعت ليك اغنية في النت اصابنى الحزن على الاغنية السودانية والكلام الرصين .

حاج بله : ليه مالوه الغنا جاتوا ملاريا ؟

عمران : هههههههه ملاريا السمحة دي قول جاءه سرطان ربنا يحمينا ويحمي السامعين زي السرطان البقى متفشي في السودان ده ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(5)

حاج بله : الله يحمينا يازول الغنا ده ما قتلته قتله قول الحاصل شنو ؟

عمران : والله يا حاج بله الغنا بس تقول معركة حربية ...

حاج بله : كيفين يعني ؟

عمران : اليوم سمعت واحد فنان بقول (أضربني بمسدسك أملاني انا رصاص) .

حاج بله : ده غنا ولا فيلم كابوي ؟!!!

عمران : ههههههه والتاني بقول :

دي قنبله سماحه الزول في الطول والعلا 
دي قالو احتمال تنفجر......... قنبله 
تقيف معاك والله ما بجر ........قنبله 
ما بفيد الصد والهجر 
والبتحصل انا بقبلا 
قنبـــــــــــــله 
العيون سلاح الموت........ قنبله 
الخشيم دا كاتم صوت ........قنبله 
بي الجو بي البرشوت 
جيوشك علي انقلا
قنبـــــــــــــله 
السنون زي در وبلي ........قنبله 
والخد مسدس سته مل........قنبله 
يا عيوني ما تملي
الشوف والعود والسنبله 
قنبـــــــــــــله 
الايدين كلاشنكوف........قنبله 
والقوام يشهي الشوف........قنبله 
الحنان المالي الجوف
مسح العزاب والبلى
قنبـــــــــــــله

حاج بله : يا كافي البلاء ده غنا شنو ده ؟ قنبلة وكلاشنكوف والخد مسدس سته ملي الخشيم كاتم صوت ، عليك الله شفت ليك مره خشمها كاتم صوت كان يقول الخشيم أذاعة البي بي سي ولا الجزيزة قال كاتم صوت قال ...

على بالايمان يا عمران قايل نفسي في تورا بورا ولا وادي سوات ولا اكون في سوق اللفه ببغداد .


للحكاية بقية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

(6)

عمران : ههههههههه وما شفت كمان الفنانات غناهم بقى حدث ولا حرج مطاعنات واشياء غريبة جدا المشت نيجيريا ودبي واللي قامت تنبذ فيها وكمان واحدة اسمها غرزه ...

حاج بله : يالطيف الله يكفينا شر الغرز وبتاعت نيجيريا دي قصتها شنو ؟

عمران : انت وينك ما سمعت بالكزس ؟

حاج بله : كيفين ما سمعت بيها ما دي عربية فخمة وغالية من شركة التايوتا ...

عمران : عارفك عارف الكزس لكن بسالك عن لكزس الفنانة ...

حاج بله : فنانة وعندها لكزس بتغني شنو دي محمد الامين عنده مارسيدس قديمة ومحمد وردي عربيته قديمة برضو وكان لناس الغناء الشعبي ديل اظنهم راكبين عجلات ...

عمران : ههههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا حاج بله اقول ليك قصة الفنانة ست الكزس دي مشت ليها رحلة لدولة افريقية والرحلة كان فيه فنانة اخري 

وقالت انه الفنانة بتاعت الكزس من المطار ما شفتها !!! وما اشتركت في اي حفلة جابت الكزس من وين ؟
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*مشكوووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## متولى محمد

*شوقتنا للقصة كمل بالجد رائعة الشمار كتلنا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل عبدالله مختار
					

مشكوووووووووووووور



لا شكر على واجب ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متولى محمد
					

شوقتنا للقصة كمل بالجد رائعة الشمار كتلنا



حاضر يا حاج متولي فاصل ونواصل ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(7)
حاج بله : سؤال وجيه بالحيل ...

عمران : الكزس جات من دبي هديه من وأحد غنيان من أغنياء نيجيريا قامت صاحبة الكزس طلعت ليها غنيه بدفاع بيها عن نفسها قالت فيها : 

الشريف مبسوط منى 
عشان انا بريد فنى
مشيت ليهو باحساسى وبى طبعى الاساسى 
محتشمة ملتزمة خاته توبى فوق راسى 
******
اللكزس هدية ما علاقة شخصية 
انا عرضى حافظاهو وما بدور لى 
الليلة والليللة السافر يا حليلا 
اللكزس الفين وسبعة موديلا 
*****
سودانا حافظاهو ما رميت مستواه
خليتو لى ناس نيجيريا اللقى هواهو 
لقونى مافيشة قطعو قايلنى كيشة 
مشيت بى دعوة خاصة ما اتخففته ريشة 
خليت الحكومة فى قلوبنا مرسومة
انا من الناس حسودة والله مظلومة 
*****
هناى وهناية امسكو القناية
المارسيدس ولكزس وبكره الهمر جاية 
الحين والماتو عرفو فنى وغلاتو
والغالى بى غلاتو فى نيجيريا بضوق حلاتو 
******
وجيت مالكم سكتو يبستو واتبكمتو
وجيت لى وطنى تانى والعاقل يطلع شجرتو 
الليلة والليلا اعصابكم يا حليلا
الروزرايس جاية الفين وتمانية موديله 
*****
هناى وهناية امسكو القناية
المارسيدس ولكزس وبكره الهمر جاية 
غناية من جوه مليان اغانى قوة
سيد الغرام كوبانى وامجد حمزة خوه
اللكزس هدية ما علاقة شخصية 
******
انا شرفى حافظاهو ما بدور لى وصية 
اللكزس الفريدة وفى العربات بريده 
مهما الناس يقولو ياها اجمل حقيقة
حسدونى المعاية فى روعة غناية
موهوبة من قمته ما بى حظ عمايا
نيجيريا يا حليلا وعقولكم يا حليلا
حاج بله : يا كافي المحن ده غنا ولا شكله في بيت ظار .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(8)

عمران : ما يفوتك هناي القلتوه ده واحد فنان مسمى اسمه ابوه بته ده اسمه الشهرة ...

حاج بله : أعوذ بالله من كل ذنب عظيم ديل جوه من وين ديل ...

عمران : وده كمان عنده غنوة اسمها راجل المره حلو حلا .

حاج بله : هيع الزول قاصدني عديل ...

عمران : ههههههههههههههه والله عليك جنس محن يا حاج بله ...

اقول ليك الفنانة المغيوظة من ست الكزس قالت شنو :

الدنيا حلوة يا ناس الدنيا 
أنا أووووب من مغارز الدنيا 
فلانة متين كبرتى 
ختيتى ما ميزتى 
مغارز الدنيا والدنيا حلوة 
يا ناس الدنيا 
انا ما البهبشوها 
كان بكيتى ونكرتى 
تاريخك عندى حاضر 
سطرتو فى دفاتر 
القاصدنى هو الخاسر 
دولية ماضى وحاضر 
دنيا تاخد وتدى 
ياناس الدنيا 
مرة مرة بترضى 
ياناس الدنيا 
حقيقة بقولها ليكم 
فوق الدنيا أنا قبلت التحدى 
قبالك غنينا سافرنا 
قبالك رقصنا وما افترينا 
والمعاك مغارز الدنيا 
وقبالك هم لينا 
كلامك ما هامينا 
وعشان ( قسوم ) مشينا 
قبالك سافرنا 
ما اتهجمنا إتخلعنا 
للسودان مثلنا 
ما جبنا سى دى وفضحنا 
وين دا ( ... ) قالوا خلاكى 
ومن جهلك وغباكى 
لو كنتى ملتزمة 
كان رجع ليك تانى 
مغارز الدنيا 
والدنيا حلوة 
عليكى الحزن خيم 
وفارقك الكان متيم 
أنا بأخلاقى أشتهرت 
ما بنات بالزى بتتقيم 
يا فلانة خلاص كفاية 
وأنا فاهمة الحكاية 
ألفتى قصة ورواية 
عملتى سمعة ودعاية 
مغارز الدنيا والدنيا حلوة 
فنانة جاهلة أمية 
والفن دوبلماسية 
العارفاهو ما السفرية 
وأنا محترفة دولية 
القالت أنا حاسداها 
دى الهابط مستواها 
عازراها تصرفاتها 
عدم الفهم مأساتها 
الليلة أنا عازماكى 
كان ما جيتى جاياكى 
بوعدك أنقط ليكى 
وجيبى ولدك معاك 
أنا من قمت ربيانة 
وانا عينى مليانة 
فالتسقط القوة 
الكوع وال بى الخيانة 


للحكاية بقية 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله متعه يالحبيب
واااااااااااااااااصل
برا فوااااااااصل


*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*خلى حاج بله عمران دا ما عندو زول غير حاج بله
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*يلا واصل نسمع النهايه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

(9)

حاج بله : حولا ده شنو يا زول ده والله في بيوت الهناي داك ما بتحصل ، 

المصائب ده كلها حصلت في السودان ونحن في خبر كان ، 

وين ناس الحكومه من الكلام الذي ده وين ناس المصنفات ، 

زمان الفنان عشان يجيزوه لمن ريقه ينشف ما يجيزوه ابراهيم عوض قال لوردي بجلالة قدره بعد ما سمعه اول مره يا ولد امشى شوف ليك شغلة تاني...

اسع اي واحد يطلع المسرح ويعمل فيها فنان وكمان بيستضفوهم في الاذاعة والتلفزيون ...

عمران : وما يفوتك يا حاج بله الاسمه منو بته ده طلع ليه غنيه بقول فيها :

ياجماعه الغنا في خطر كل من هبا ركب القطر 
كل واحد في الحياء فشل الكل يغني لاسم انتحل 
شخصية فنان كبير قايل نفسو الهادي الجبل 
في الديم مباري الحبش راكب هايس مليان لبش 
مدير اعمالو ساونجي وعامل رب التم تم حبش 
ياجماعه الغنا في خطر كل من هبا ركب القطر
الشغاله سابت الشغل قالت احسن الغني شغل
مادايره خدمة بيوت اركب لكزز شغل الشغل
ياجماعه الغنا في خطر كل من هبا ركب القطر 
ياجماعه الغنا ما لعب شوفو كابلي كافح تعب 
بي ثقافتو للفن سفير مثل بلدو تاريخ وادب 
ياجماعه الغنا في خطر كل من هبا ركب القطر
في منقلعه جات عاد مشي موضوعا تاني نا تناقشي 
قالت قاريه قانون نيلين سيبي الباقي ما تفتشي 
لو كده حا اسيب الغنا اول واحد كترينا انا
هيثم عباس بي قلمو اعترف خت وعدو كلمة شرف 
بحارب كل بند رخيص مهما يصيبو وصل اعترف



للحكاية بقية 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(10)



حاج بله : سبحان الله هو في خطر اكثر منكم يا حليل ناس الكاشف لما يغنى ليك المهرجان ولا محمد الامين لمن يغني ليك عويناتك ولا محمد وردي جميلة ومستحيلة 

ولا لمن ابراهيم عوض يغني ليك عزيز دنياي ولمن العاقب محمد حسن يقول ليك هذه الصخره ولا حسن عطيه لمن يشدو يا جميل يا ساده ...

ديل من وين جؤا ؟
يعنى اسع يا عمران اهترش معاك اطلع قصيدة بكره اسمعها عند الجماعة ديل يا اخي ديل فاتوا شعبان عبد الرحيم ذاته ...

عمران : هههههههههه فُتك بعافيه يا حاج بله ...

حاج بله : مع السلامة يا عمران اقوم امشي على علاء الدين جبريل دي اغني ليها قنبلة كان تجيها قنبله تفرتكه حته حته ...

عمران : ههههههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا حاج بله والله السره متعبها معك جنس تعب مع السلامة ...

حاج بله : الله يسلمك ما تتاخر علي ...

عمران : ان شاء الله ...




الى اللقاء في حكوة قادمة 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حكاوى حاج بلة ما حتخلص كيف هو بقى مسلسل تركى ولا شنو؟؟
بس واصل بدون فواصل
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مع حكاوي حاج بله مش حتقدر تغمض عينك واصل ياطارق تسلم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ابداع ما بعده ابداع يا طارق 
والله انا بديت القصة من الاول ، لحدي النهاية ، بضحك ساااااااااي ، وما مليت نهائي
طبعا انا موظف ، وجنبي واحد كل ما اضحك يعاين لي دا مالو دا 
.. جزيت خيرا اخي طارق 
أها وااااااااااصل 
تخريمة : يا ربي حيتزوج محاسن ، ولااا محاسن طفشت سابت ليه الدرب ؟
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*واصل سرييييييييييييييييييييييع يا طارق ...
انا علقت مع حاج بلة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					


ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ابداع ما بعده ابداع يا طارق 
والله انا بديت القصة من الاول ، لحدي النهاية ، بضحك ساااااااااي ، وما مليت نهائي
طبعا انا موظف ، وجنبي واحد كل ما اضحك يعاين لي دا مالو دا 
.. جزيت خيرا اخي طارق 
أها وااااااااااصل 
تخريمه : يا ربي حيتزوج محاسن ، ولااا محاسن طفشت سابت ليه الدرب ؟



شكرا يا حبيب على الاطراء وان شاء الله دائما ضاحك و مبسوط ...
ردا على تخريمتك : تعرف لحدي الان انا كاتب القصة ما عارف انه ح يعرس محاسن وله لا ...
لكن طبعا ان مبسوط بعذاب محاسن لحاج بله ده ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

واصل سرييييييييييييييييييييييع يا طارق ...
انا علقت مع حاج بلة



ههههههه ان شاء الله يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حاج بله و لغة الراندوك



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1) 
يا ولد جيب الكراسى دي بره وكلم علاء الدين جبريل (السره) ده يجيب لينا القهوه بره ...


سمعته حاجة السرة ...


وقالت وهي مزمره: اللعلوع اللي تقوم ليك في خشمك النضام ده الراجل بقي غير النطمي ما عنده شئ ...


سمع حاج بله صوتها : بتقولي في شنو يا خرابة ؟


حاجة السره : لا لا ما بقول في حاجة اسع بجيب ليك القهوة ...


حاج بله : يالله اسرعي ما تقعدي تكوجلي لي كدى زي برشم ...


حاجة السره : والله الراجل بقى نضام زي اذاعة البي بي سي ...


جلس حاج بله في انتظار حضور عمران الذي طال غيابه عليه ...


ظهرت من بعيد محاسن تمشي في اتجاه حاج بله ومما راها بدأ يعتدل في قعدته ...


فلقد كان معجب بها ...


محاسن تقترب من حاج بله وكانت تدرك بانه يتحين الفرص ليتكلم معها ...
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*كمل يامنقه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

[align=right]محاسن : السلام عليكم يا عم بله ...[/align][align=right]

يتململ حاج بله من كلمة عم بله دي و لايستطيع ان يرد عليها ...

حاج بله : وعليكم السلام يا ست البنات ...

محاسن : انت لسع مصّر على ست البنات دي ما راحت علينا ...

حاج بله : يازولة ما تقول كدى انا ما قلت انت بس اشري وشوف صف العرسان 

اللى ح يقيف طابور وفي سره يقول (انا اولهم).

محاسن : الله يجبر بخاطرك يا عم بله ...

حاج بله : (عمى كباسة للسرة ) لا جبر خواطر ولا شئ ...

محاسن : سلامي لحاجة السرة ...

حاج بله : وانت كمان سلمي على امك ...[/align]
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* معقوله  يا طارق ؟

 كنت  دافن دا كلو وين  من زمان .؟ !
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  د0 على المك 0000 صالح بانقا  صالح  إبن البان

عادت لنا أيامهم وإبداعاتهم  معك ياطارق 0

أكتفى  بأن أقول :   ما أروعك 00 ما أروعك



*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يديك العافيه وينور بصيرتك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 معقوله يا طارق ؟


كنت دافن دا كلو وين من زمان .؟ !



 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

د0 على المك 0000 صالح بانقا صالح إبن البان

عادت لنا أيامهم وإبداعاتهم معك ياطارق 0 
أكتفى بأن أقول : ما أروعك 00 ما أروعك 




حقيقة سعيد جدا بتشريفك لي هنا ...
واشكرك على الاطراء وعلى وضعي في هذا المكان العالي ...
اتمنى ان اكون واحد في المائة من هؤلاء العمالقة ...
لقد أعطتني اكثر مما استحق ...
من كانت نفسه جميلة يري الجمال في كل شئ ...
تسلم كثيرة يا كبير ...
هل عدت للدوحة ؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

يديك العافيه وينور بصيرتك



اللهم امين وجزاك الله كل خير ...
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*مانت ذاتك زول تركيا عديل يعني طارق قاصدك تماماً
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*تحية طيبة عزيزنا طارق
اسلوب راقي وسرد مشوق وممتع واكيد بيساهم في حل القضايا الاجتماعية المبشبه السودانيين
جزاك الله خير وااااااااصل بدووووووووووووووون فواص
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

مانت ذاتك زول تركيا عديل يعني طارق قاصدك تماماً



أبو شهد الغالي نورت الصفحة والله ...

ده منو اللي زي حاج بله ده ؟...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

تحية طيبة عزيزنا طارق
اسلوب راقي وسرد مشوق وممتع واكيد بيساهم في حل القضايا الاجتماعية المبشبه السودانيين
جزاك الله خير وااااااااصل بدووووووووووووووون فواص



تسلم يا أبو حميد على الاطراء ...
ح نواصل بس انت تابع وسوف تجد ما يسرك ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3) 

ظهر عمران من بعيد وراى محاسن تبتعد من جنب حاج بله وراى اسارير حاج بله متفتحه 

وتملأ جوانحه السعادة كان يعرف ما يكنه حاج بله من مشاعر محاسن ... 

عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا عريس ...

حاج بله : جيت يا خرابة الايام دي (رافع لينا القزاز) ...

عمران : هههههههههههههه والله لقيتك فظيع من وين عرفت الكلام ده والله انت بقيت تخوف ...

حاج بله : انت قايلنى (مسطح) ولا شنو ولا عشان عملت ليك كمبيويتر وانترنت وبقت تسبح قايل الناس ما بعرفوا ...

عمران : كمان (مسطح) ههههههههههه والله لقيتك صعب تعرف اللغة دي اسمها شنو ؟

حاج بله : بعرفها وبعرف اسمها كمان ...

عمران : لا والله اسمها شنو ؟

حاج بله : اسمها لغة الراندوك .

عمران : ههههههه والله لقيتك (ناقش) ...

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*رائع واصل واصل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

رائع واصل واصل




تسلم يا غالي حاضر أن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4) 

حاج بله : طبعا (ناقش) انت قائلين (جلكين) و لا شنو ؟

عمران : هههههههه ابدا والله يا (فردة) . 
حاج بله : تعرف يا عمران امبارح جؤا اثنين من الشماسمة ماشين جنبي 

وقاعدين يتكلم في لغتهم دي والله (سطحت) ليك في الاول جنس سطيحه 

التقول راكب قطر كريمة ... 
عمران : هههههههه انا زاتي ما كنت بعرفها لكن قبل كم يوم قريت عنها في الانترنت ... 
حاج بله : هو يا كافي البلاء المصيبة ده ما بخلي حاجة ... 
عمران : الانترنت يا حاج بله بقي رهيب وكمان ما شفت عمك قوقل ده والله بس تكتب ليك حرف واحد يجيب ليك اخبار الدنيا كلها .... 
حاج بله : عم قوقل ده كمان منو ؟  
عمران : قوقل ده احد اشهر محركات البحث في الفضاء الاسفيري ...
*

----------


## تينا

*ياريت لو تسمي بدل طارق حاج بله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اصلا طريقتك في السدر لذيذة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يلا ياحاج بله بدون فواصل
*

----------


## تينا

*الدعايات لسع ماخلصت
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياريت لو تسمي بدل طارق حاج بله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اصلا طريقتك في السدر لذيذة



شكرا يا تينا وانت كمان اختاري ليك اسم من الاسماء النسائيه الموجوده في القصة ...
نشوفك ح تختار منو علاء جبريل ولا محاسن ههههههههه...
شكرا على المرور ح نواصل ان شاء الله ...
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*منتهى الابداع روعة و حلاوة
بس القطعة يا طارق اخوى خليها
لك تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*واصل يا مبدع وربنا يحفظك، بس لو قلتا لينا واحدة كده عن الرشاشات يبقى مية مية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

منتهى الابداع روعة و حلاوة
بس القطعة يا طارق اخوى خليها
لك تحياتى



تسلم يا ذوق لازام يكون في شوية تشويق ...

ولا يهمك ح نواصل من غير انقطاع ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omer_mairno
					

واصل يا مبدع وربنا يحفظك، بس لو قلتا لينا واحدة كده عن الرشاشات يبقى مية مية



ويحفظك ان شاء الله ...
تسلم على الاطراء ...
الرشاشات موجودين في القصة ممثلين بي علاء الدين جبريل لقب حاج بله المحبوب للحاجة السرة ...
والثاني وجود الربراب بكثرة في حاج بله والاغاني الهابطة ...
ما طلبت غالي وان شاء الله نخصص واحدة من الحكاوي للصفر الجوي ...
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*الجديد مرفوض مامشكلة برضو بنحب المريخ (ماتعرضو المرور)
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*رائع يا طارق ولا اقول ليك من طارق تجي الروعة واصل يا احمر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

الجديد مرفوض مامشكلة برضو بنحب المريخ (ماتعرضو المرور)









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تسلم يا أبو حميد على الاطراء ...
ح نواصل بس انت تابع وسوف تجد ما يسرك ...



والله ما حصل وما بحصل مننا ...
تعرف اسم صاحبي العزيز محمد عبدالرحيم وهو أخي الذي لم تلده أمي ...
رديت عليك حين رايت اسمك وفي نفس اذكرت صديقي الله يطراه بالخير فرقتنا الغربة ...
الرد الفوق ده ردي على مشاركتك في نفس البوست ... 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تسلم وتشكر على الاطراء ...



وده كمان ردي على البوست الموجود في ركن الاخبار ...

وبرضو بنعتذر اذا قصرنا في شئ يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

رائع يا طارق ولا اقول ليك من طارق تجي الروعة واصل يا احمر



متشكر على الاطراء العزيز محمد عبدالرحيم وهدفي هو اسعاد الصفوة ...
تسلم كثير يا ذوق ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5) 


حاج بله : شكلك عايز (تسطح) بي يا خرابة قوقل ومحركات بحث وفضاء سفري  
انا بعرف بس محركات البصات السفرية ... 
عمران : ههههههههه محرك البحث ده يا حاج بله برنامج بمكنك انك تكتب فيه اي كلمة  
ويبداء يبحث ليك في الشبكة ويظهر ليك نتائج البحث ... 
حاج بله : يعني زول قوالة ساي ... 
عمران : ههههههه والله قوال جنس قوالة .... 
حاج بله : يعني كان كتبت فيه عن انجلينا جولي بجيب لي اخبارها ... 
عمران : هههههههههههه لا لا لا انت بقيت فظيع عديل كدى وصلت انجلينا جولي ... 
حاج بله : فردتك (تفتيحا) انت قائل شنو ؟  
عمران : هههههههه لا والله طلعت (تفتيحا) ... 
حاج بله : تعرف يا عمران بن شمس ديل طلوع خيال خصب وعمل ليهم لغة الان اصبحت لغة الشباب ... 
عمران : كلامك صحيح يا حاج الشباب بقت لغة الراندوك دي لغتهم الاساسية  
ويا حليل ناس سبيوية اللي تعبوا في اللغة العربية ... 
حاج بله : مالك عملت فيها زي الجماعة الشابكننا التآصيل وما ادراك ... 
عمران : اها كمان جابت ليها سياسة خلينا في الراندوك ده ... 
حاج بله : ما قايلك (جبنه) قدر ده ... 
عمران : يا زول انت عايز تجيب لينا (هوى بارد)
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكووور يامبدع لكن شحتفتنا وسليت رويحتنا . 
ياأخوي أنا من زمان قلت ليك أنا كان بصبر كان بقيت رشاشة (صفر دولي كبير) . 
تخريمه : بعد دا ياشيخ طارق قصتك دي لمن تنتهي كلها كلمني ؛ إني بنجو مع العفش . 
يعني بجي بقراها جرد . وداعا حاج موت أقصد بلة . 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*طارق أيها المبدع ..
 مزيداً من هذه الدرر التي  تداوي حالة الفساد الذوقي لدى الكثيرين ..
 أجمل مافي هذه القصه أنها تنبع من رحم الحالة التي يعيشها أهلنا الطيبون ...
*

----------


## ناهد عباس

*فى انتظار النهاية بس بسرعة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*انا اخترت ليك حاج بلة اختار انت الاسم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

مشكووور يامبدع لكن شحتفتنا وسليت رويحتنا . 
ياأخوي أنا من زمان قلت ليك أنا كان بصبر كان بقيت رشاشة (صفر دولي كبير) . 
تخريمه : بعد دا ياشيخ طارق قصتك دي لمن تنتهي كلها كلمني ؛ إني بنجو مع العفش . 
يعني بجي بقراها جرد . وداعا حاج موت أقصد بلة . 



حبيبنا المثني شكرا على الاطراء ...
ما سيلت روحك يا حبيب كل قصة بتنتهي وبتبدي قصة جديدة ...
انت يا اخي الله شافك ما بقيت رشاشة كان بقيت رشاشة كان برضو صبرت ...
تابعنا قصة قصة وحاج موت ده بدام في قضايا في السودان ما يخلص خالص ...
الجرد خليه لي الالفية بس ....
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

طارق أيها المبدع ..
مزيداً من هذه الدرر التي تداوي حالة الفساد الذوقي لدى الكثيرين ..
أجمل مافي هذه القصه أنها تنبع من رحم الحالة التي يعيشها أهلنا الطيبون ...



شكرا الحبيب احمد الحبر شرفت الصفحة ونورت بحضورك ...
حاج بله سيواصل في كل ما يخص الوطن من ظواهر سلبية ...
وسنحاول ان نبرز هذه الجوانب عسى ولعل ان نساعد في حلها ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انا اخترت ليك حاج بلة اختار انت الاسم



كان انا حاج بله خلاص انتي علاء الدين جبريل  :big:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)


حاج بله : خلاص خليتك لكن يا عمران الزول البقول ليه الربرب داك طلع راجل (مرطب) شديد ...

عامل ليه (ربه) رهيبة يازول ما خلي ليه فنان ما جابوا ...

عمران : يا اخي ده زي ما بقول اخوان المصريين سبع صنائع والحظ ضائع ...

حاج بله : اي سمعت عنه مره ملحن ومره شاعر ومره اداري لكن قالوا ليك عنده كثرت (ضحكات)
عمران : (ضحكات) دي جديدة على ...

حاج بله : دي انت الطلعت ما (ناقش) طيب بتعرف (قنزب) او (كهارب)او (حنه) (فله) او (شرتيت) ...

عمران : ما بعرفهم . 

ده شنو ده كلام الطير في الباقير ده ...

حاج بله : ههههههههه الليلة انت الطلعت (مسطح) دي كلها اسماء القروش اسماء الفلوس ...

عمران : ههههههههه لا ثقافتك الشماسيه عالية جدا ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(7)


حاج بله : اها قالوا ليك الربراب ده عامل ليه حفلات (دكاكينيه) اسبوع كامل .

عمران : ما قلت الراجل (مرطب) اذا الحاجات دي ما صعبة عليه ...

حاج بله : غايتو كان عمل لينا (ابو القاسم الشابي) كان الواحد شاف ليه عروسة (قرمبوزه) (نجاضه) ...

كان ناس محاسن ما عمل لينا (خوجلي عثمان).

عمران : ههههه والله يا حاج بله لقيتك (حناك) كدي قول لي (خوجلي عثمان) دي شنو ؟ 

حاج بله : يا خرابة الجماعة ديل ما خلوا ليهم اسم فنان ما دخلوا في لغتهم دي 

(خوجلي عثمان) : تعنى الخجل الشديد

عشه الفلاتية : تعني وجبة العشاء

فاطنة الحاج: تعني الفطور

الفاتح النقر: التجاهل

عبد العظيم حركة : عامل حركات

عمر إحساس : متحسس شوية

زيدان إبراهيم : تعني الوصلة : زيادة الأكل

صلاح مصطفي: الإصلاح بين شخصين

على السقيد : شخص يحب السهر

كمال ترباس : قفلت الموضوع

عقد الجلاد : عقد الزواج

صديق منزول : النزول

زيادة حمور : زيادة في السعر

محمد مسكين:الشخص المسكين

جوزيف لأقو :جازفة

حتى القروش عملوا ليها اسماء 

الحمرا :خمسة آلف

الزرقاء: عشرة آلف

هاجر كباشي: عشرين

نانسي عجرم: خمسين 

متر: مائة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(8)


عمران : خلاص يا حاج بله جهجة لي كيان لغتي العربية الله يرحمك يا رافعه رافع الطهطاوي ... 
حاج بله : كدى اقيف نحكي ليك نكات بالراندوك :

القاضي للشماسي : أنت الجابك شنو هنا ؟؟؟؟ 
الشماسي : والله يامولانا كنا بنلعب طره كجنق بالشرتيت  
فجأة الجمتي كبس... اثنين تفتيحة كبوا الزوغة 
وواحد فارة ماثل أمامكم .....  
واحدة عملت الحبيب بورقيبة لواحد ... قام الواحد عمل الضوء قدم الخير لأهلها.... وأهلها لما عرفوا ا نو ما عامل كمال شغيل ...  
عملوا ليه الجزيرة أبا .... الاثنين قاموا عملوا الضوء الشارد... وعملوا عقد الجلاد... أم البت عرفت الخبر عملت احمد الدوخي ... هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عمران : ههههههههههههه قطعت مصارين من الضحك فتك بالعافية ... 
حاج بله : الله يسلمك يا (فردة) نقوم نشوف علاء جبريل اخباره شنو ... 
الى اللقاء في حكوة جديد .... 

*

----------


## قنوان

*لا فض فوك اخي طارق متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه طريقتك جميله واجمل ما فيها اسلوبك المشوق................. بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* من  زماااان أنا رجعت  يا طارق 

  لكن إنت  عامل لى  الفاتح النقر !

  هههه   ههههه  يالذيذ يا رايق 0
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لا فض فوك اخي طارق متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه طريقتك جميله واجمل ما فيها اسلوبك المشوق................. بالتوفيق



شكراً يا دكتورة شهادة اعتز بيها ومتشكراً كثير على الاطراء ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

من زماااان أنا رجعت يا طارق 

لكن إنت عامل لى الفاتح النقر ! 

هههه ههههه يالذيذ يا رايق 0



بس معقول انت بعملو ليك الفاتح النقر ...
الا تكون دي آخر الدنيا ...
والله متخيلك لسع في السودان ... 
*

----------


## ودالبطل

*دا خاص بي ود البطل ولا قصتك شنو يا ظريف
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا طارق ما تتاخر علينا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*وينك يا ملهم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حاج بله و الفالنتاين (Valentine day)
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1)
[align=right]كعادته اليومية يجلس حاج بله امام منزله ...[/align][align=right]

يمر من أمامه هيثم ابن الجيران كان هيثم هذا مشهور في حيه انه صاحب مزاج 

ودائما مفرفش كما اشتهر حاج بله بخفة دمه ...

هيثم : السلام عليكم يا حاج بله ...

حاج بله : اهلا بالناس المسلطانة الجو اليوم رهيب على قولكم ...

هيثم : شنو يا حاج انت دخلت السلك الدبلوماسي ولا شنو ؟

حاج بله : سلك دبلوماسي شنو ده قول سلك كهرباء و لا عمود بابكر سلك ...

هيثم : هههههههههه لا لا الليلة انت ما عادي قاعد من الصباح كدى هنا اظنها الريحة وصلتك ...

حاج بله : ريحتك طائرة ليك في راسك المقودس ده الواحد فيكم يقعد يشرب في الهواء كدى لما يركبك الهواء ...

هيثم : يركب الهواء كيف يعني ؟

حاج بله : يعني لغايت ما يمشي يوده التجاني الماحي ويدوه كهرباء ...

هيثم : يازول نحن حزب البهجة بس لا تجاني الماحي ولا التجاني ابو سن ...

حاج بله : ده زولك بتاع طمبل ده حقو زاتو يوده يدوه كهرباء بمناسبة حزب البهجة ما كان تسجلوه وترشحوا للرئاسة ...

هيثم : والله فكرة يا حاج بله كان قلبنا ليكم البلد ده كلها بهجة ...

حاج بله : بتقلبوها انتوا كان حيين ، اذا كان ناس المشروع الحضاري 

جابوا لينا ناس غرزة وناس بت البقعة و كمان ناس لندن حتى ناس مدني ما قصروا ...

هيثم : شنو يا فردة انت بتعرف الجكس وبس واخبارهم كلها عندك ...

حاج بله : عمك صعب يازول حتى فلانة لندن دي عارف ليك رحلتها الى اثيوبيا وعمايلها هنالك ...

قايلة نفسها في برنامج الامريكي So you think you can dance ...

هيثم : ههههههههه والله يا زول الليلة صنفك ده كارب ....

حاج بله يصنفوك ناس المنصفات ان شاء الله صنف شنو يا مسنوح انا ما بستعمل دهايتكم ده ...

هيثم : كان كدي دي الريحة ساي ههههه ...

شتات يا عمك ...

حاج بله : امشي يا مسنوح يشتاتوك زي العيش وياكلك الحمام ان شاء الله ...[/align]
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ولد حلال اليوم اتزكرتك ياحاج بله ركبت مع بتاع ركشة وقعد يرقي رقاي خلاص وكلامة كلة من الرندوق واول مره بسمعوا ضحكت مررت انت بزاكرتي الله يديك العافية 
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*واصل اخر الحكايه
*

----------


## جيلاني

*سيبو الراجل خلو يعمل زي المسلسلات التركية  1200 حلقة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2) 


يبتعد هيثم من حاج بله وهو سعيد بهذا الحوار معه ويقول في نفسه ( والله عمك ده اسلي اخر بهجة)

يكون بستعمل الصنف بس بالدس ... 
حاج بله في انتظار عمران ينادي حاجة السرة يا علاء الدين جبريل وين القهوة الواحد كان مشى مع فلانة لندن الحبشة كان الواحد عملوا ليه قهوة بي طقوسها مش زي قهوة علاء الدين جبريل ... 
وصل عمران و وجد بله يتحدث مع نفسه كعادته يوميا .... 
عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
حاج بله : وعليكم السلام يا سودانير ... 
عمران : هههههههه اسفين للتاخير عارفك ح تقول كدى ... 
حاج بله : البركة في هيثم جاء ونسني من الصباح ... 
عمران : عشان كدى شائف مزاجك عالي ... 
حاج بله : انت كمان عايز تبقي زيوه ولا شنو ، قال لي انت دخلت السلك الدبلومسي ولا شنو ؟ 
ا
لتقول هو سفير السودان في الامم المتحدة الاسموه عبد المحمود عبدالحليم... 
عمران : هههههه والله يا حاج بله بقيت كشكول معرفة ... 
حاج بله : اها شن اخبارك يا وكالة رويتر دي بقت قديمة احسن نقول ليك cnn أو قناة الجزيرة يا كافي البلاء الحبة ما بتبله في خشمهم ....  


عمران : الفالنتاين !!!! 
حاج بله : ده مرض جديد اصلوا الايام دي كل يوم موضه جديدة يوم انفلونزا الطيور ويوم انفلونزا الخنازير وبس فضل لينا بواسير السمك .... 
عمران : هههههههههه بواسير السمك كان كدى هيثم كلامه صاح ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3) 



حاج بله : انت وهيثم تطيروا كدى قول لي الفازلين ده شنو ؟
عمران : ههههههههه الفالنتاين مش الفازلين ، الفالنتاين ياحاج بله ده عيد الحب ...
حاج بله : يعني الهناي ده ما طلع انفلونزا طلع عيد الحب وده كمان جاء من وين ...
عمران : الفالنتاين هو زي ما قلت ليك عيد الحب مخترع هذا العيد قيسيس يدعى فالنتاين ...
حاج بله : نصراني وكمان قيسيس وده دخلنا بيه شنو ؟
عمران : انت ما سمعت بالسودانيين بقوا يحتقلوا بعيد الحب !!!
حاج بله : يا راجل في زمن ناس التوجه الحضاري ديل بقت الناس تحتفل بعيد الحب !!!!
عمران : على بالطلاق ناسك ناس التوجه الحضاري ذاتهم كان الواحد فيهم كان داخل البيت من غير الوردة الحمراء والهدية الا يطردوه بره البيت ...
حاج بله : ههههههههه نمور الورق بس عاملين رجال على المسكين ديل ...
عمران : يا زول انت مالك الليلة عايز تدونا في دهاية !!!!
حاج بله : ها الجبان ده شفت ليك اقرع بخاف ليه من قوبه ...
عمران : ههههههههههههاي والله عندك جنس امثال ....
حاج بله : كدى خليك من امثالي وقول حكاية عيد الحب ده شنو ؟.
عمران : هو عنده مجموعه من الروايات الاولي بتقول :
إن قسيساً يدعى (فالنتاين) كان يعيش في القرن الثالث الميلادي تحت حكم إمبراطور وثني يدعى (كلاوديس الثاني) ، 
أُعدِمَ هذا القسيس لأنه كان يدعو إلى النصرانية فصبر عليها ، فصار هذا اليوم تخليداً لذكراه.
2ـ والرواية الثانية : وجد الإمبراطور قدرة المحاربين غير المتزوجين على الحرب أكبر من المتزوجين فمنعهم من الزواج ، 
إلا أن القسيس ظل يعقد الزيجات سراً ، فاكتشفوا أمره ، فسجن ، ثم تعرف إلى ابنة السجّان وهو في السجن ، 
وكانت مريضة ، فوقع في حبها ، وقبل إعدامه أرسل لها بطاقة من المخلص فالنتاين.
3ـ هذا العيد من أعياد الرومان الوثنيين ، وهو عندهم تعبير عن المفهوم الوثني للحب الإلهي ، وهو مبني على أساطير حتى عند الرومان أنفسهم ، ولهم فيه شعائر خاصة سنذكرها بعد .
4ـ فالنتاين هذا هو أحد ضحايا تعذيب بعض الأباطرة ، فلما مات بنوا له كنيسة تخليداً له ، فلما اعتنق الرومان النصرانية أبقوا على احتفالهم بعيدهم السابق ،
ولكنهم غيروا مفهومه الوثني من (الحب الإلهي) إلى مفهوم آخر يعبر عنه بـ (شهداء الحب) ممثلاً بالقسيس فالنتاين الداعية إلى الحب والسلام بزعمهم .
وسمي أيضاً بـ (عيد العشاق) واعتبر القسيس فالنتاين شفيع العشاق وراعيهم.
هذه أساطير وخرافات ينبغي ألا تؤثر على عاقل ، فضلاً عن مسلم مهتم بدينه ، ولا يغرنك كثرة الفاعلين له ، لأن الكثرة غالباً لا تعني الصحة ،
ولو لم يكن في هذه الأعياد إلا مفسدة إهدار الأوقات ؛ لكفاها مفسدة ، كيف إذا انضم إليها ما سترى !!
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*واصل الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					

واصل الله يديك العافية



الله يعافيك ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

(4)

ثانياً : شعائره:
إن من أعظم شعائر هذا اليوم ـ عند الرومان مؤسسيه ـ
أن شبانالقرية الواحدة يجتمعون فيكتبون أسماء بنات القرية على أوراق ويضعونها في صندوق ،ثم يسحب كل شاب منهم ورقة ،
فالتي يخرج اسمها تكون عشيقة له طيلة السنة ،ثم يرسل لها بطاقة مكتوباً عليها ( باسم الآلهة الأم أرسل لك هذه البطاقة ) وبعدانتهاء السنة يغير عشيقته ،
فلما انتشرت النصرانية في أوروبا ؛ استرعى هذاالأمر أنظار رجال الدين فأحبوا أن يصبغوه بالنصرانية
فغيروا العبارة إلىباسم القسيس فالنتاين أرسل لك هذه البطاقة ) ولأن فالنتاين رمز نصرانيّ فمن خلالهيتم ربط هؤلاء الشباب بالنصرانية ،
ولكن رجال الدين النصراني لما رأوا أنفي هذا الأمر مفسدة للأخلاق ومجلبة للرذيلة ثاروا عليه وأبطلوه عدة قرون إلى أن تمإحياؤه ،
ولا يُدرى متى كان إحياؤه فهم مختلفون في تحديد تاريخ إحيائه ،ولكن بعض الكتب تسمى بـ (كتب الفالنتاين) 
فيها بعض العبارات والأشعارالغرامية ، كانت تباع في فترات ما بين القرن الخامس عشر والثامن عشر. 
ومنمراسيم هذا اليوم عندهم أنهم يذبحون كلباً وعنزة ، ثم يدهنون بالدم جسمَي شابينمفتولي العضلات ، ثم يغسلون الدم باللبن ،
وبعد ذلك يسير موكب ضخم يطوفالشوارع يتقدمه الشابان ، ومع الشابين قطع من الجلد ، يلطخان بهما من يقابلون منالناس ،
والنساء يعترضن طريق الشابين حتى ينالهن من التلطيخ اعتقاداً منهنأن هذا التلطيخ يمنع العقم ويشفيه.
ومن مراسمه تبادل الورد الأحمر ولبساللباس الأحمر والهدايا الحمراء وذلك تعبيراً عند الرومان عن حب آلهتهم من دون اللهوعند النصارى عن الحب بين العشيق والعشيقة.
ومن مراسمه توزيع بطاقاتالمعايدة في هذا العيد وفي بعضها رسم لطفل له جناحان يحمل قوساً ونِشَّاباً وهذا هوإله الحب عند الرومان الوثنيين.
ومن مراسمه إقامة الحفلات الليلية والنهاريةالمختلطة وما يكون فيها من المعاصي والمنكرات.
ومن مراسمه اهتمام أصحابمحلات الهدايا والمكتبات بالتحضير له بتجهيز الورود الحمراء، وقد تباع هذه الورودالحمراء بأسعار تضاعف أسعارها الطبيعية بمرات!!!.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)حاج بله : اعوذ بالله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم دى آخر الدنيا يا عمران 

يعني اسع انا اودي ورده حمراء لعلاء الدين جبريل واقول ليها كل فالنتان وانت طيبة على بالايمان تكون قائلني بتكلم فرنساوي .

عمران : ههههههههههههه في واحد سوداني يؤيد هذا الاحتفال بقول تجديد للشعور بين الازواج ...

حاج بله : ان شاء الله يجوزوا ليه شعره بمقص الشجر اسع السرة دي يجددوا معاه شنو ؟ 

عمران : هههههههه والله حاجة السرة دي تعبها معاك وقال ليك في ناس فى حدائق الشعب 

وناس فى بيوتا بهدوء توقد شموع ورتاين ناس الطبقة الظهرت فجاة ...وهسي والطبقة الماسكة القشرة والمظهر ...

وناس راستا فى الرستران الطائر وامسية الفالتلين فى البرج الدائر غيرهم وغيرهم ...

حاج بله : كمان جابت ليها حدائق شعب ورستران طائر ونحن ما جابين خبر والله يا السرة دفنتني وانا حي انت يا خرابة ما جيت كلمتني من بدري بالعيد ده ؟...

عمران : ليه كنت بتعمل شنو ؟

حاج بله : كنت سافرت امريكا احتفلت بيه مع ساندرا بولوك مش السرة البلك ....

عمران : هههههاي الله يعينك يا حاجة السرة ....
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ركبين جبريل والله منير الانتر
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*راجين الباقي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*8- حاج بله و الزواج العرفي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1) 

يجلس حاج بله امام منزله كعادته التى اصبحت معلم من معالم الحي فقد اصبح اهل الحي معتادين على منظر حاج بله اليومي … 
وكان يسهل عليهم ادارك غيابه او مرضه وذلك لروح حاج بله الحلوة التي يقابل بها كل من يمر من امامه ... 
في صباح هذا اليوم خرج حاج بله مبكرا وذلك لانقطاع الكهرباء وهو يلعن في ادارة الكهرباء ... 
وممارسة هذا العذاب اليومي ضد الشعب السوداني وهو يطنطن أدارة السد ما خاطئة عليكم لما ورتكم المكشم من غير بصل ... 
وقد عكر هذا الانقطاع مزاج حاج بله فكانت أول ضحايا هذا المزاج العكر حاجة السرة التي دائما ما تواجه بعواصف من غضب حاج بله ... 
وكأنها هي مديرة ادارة الكهرباء وكأن هي من قام بقطع الكهرباء عن البيت ... 
وكانت حاجة السرة تعرف كيف تتعامل مع حاج بله في هذه المواقف فكان الصمت الرهيب الذي يزيد من حالة حاج بله السيئة المزاج ... 
ويبدأ في الطنطنه الواحد كان عرس فيك مش كان أحسن مربطة لي ركبك زي الباك المعرس ليه مراتين دك ... 
و تكلوجى زي الماشة ليك في سلك سيرك ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2) 


وبين هو كذلك اذا بمحاسن تظهر من بعيد تمشي في غنج أو كما يخيل له ... 


فينسى حاج بله ما به ويقول محدثا نفسه ( رفارف قلبي ظهرت ) ... 


وتتغير الحالة المزاجية السيئة الى وجه تعلوه ابتسامة عريضة ويعتدل في جلسته ... 


محاسن : صباح الخير ... 


( من هول المفاجاة تلعثم حاج بله فلا أول مرة تحيه محاسن من غير اضافة لقب عم بله) 


حاج بله : صبااااااااااح الورد والياسمييييييييييين اهلا بست الحسن محاسن . 


محاسن : والله غايتو عندك جنس حاجات حسن شنو ما راحت علينا خلاص ... 


حاج بله : والله يا محاسن انتي ما عارفة قدرك ساي يا ست البنات ... 


انتى قائل نفسك بتقلي من ناس انجلينا جولي في شنو؟ . 


محاسن : انجلينا جولي عديل والله لكن ما بالغت قول فائزة عمسيب ولا قول فتحية أحمد ... 


والله كان سمعك براد بيت الا يوديك غوانتانامو  


هههههههههه ...
*

----------


## وداللواء 2010

*واصل من غير انقطاع
                        	*

----------


## وداللواء 2010

*والله حكايات حاج بله حكايه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللواء 2010
					

واصل من غير انقطاع



 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللواء 2010
					

والله حكايات حاج بله حكايه



تسلم يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3) 
حاج بله : هو في غوانتامو ولا صحوا أكثر من القاعد فيهو ده  ، 

كدي خلينا من بيت ولا شقة وما خلاص فكرتي في الزواج ...

محاسن : ما قلت ليك الموضوع ده خلاص راح علينا ...

حاج بله : انا قلت ليك بس اشيري وشوف العرسان يقيفوا ليك جنب الباب بالصف 

(ويواصل في سره طبعا انا أولهم )

(محاسن ايضا في سرها والله عمك ده جنا عديل والله السرة كان سمعتك الا تدخل فيك السجن ...)

محاسن : الله يقدم الفيهو الخير يا عمي ...

حاج بله : ( اسع ما كنا كويسين عم كباسة للباك اللعب معاي ضاغط الجوه ده ) 

فكري كدي في الموضوع ...


تبتعد محاسن ولازال حاج بله يتابعها بنظراته وبدا يردد في أحدي الاغاني التي سمعها ليلا بالتلفزيون ...

يا لعب معاي ضاغط لـدفــاعـي مـاتبـاغـت 

بالله دي غنية ولا ماتش كورة لكن كلامه صاح اسع انا عندي باكين واحد (ام اولادي) الجوه ده هههههههه 


والثاني (دانيال ألفيس) الماشي قدامي ده .


وبين هو كذلك يظهر عمران والذي هو في انتظاره ...


عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


حاج بله : وعليكم السلام يا قطر كريمة .


عمران : خلاص بدينا انا من قبيل جيت بس كنت منتظر نهاية حوارك مع انجلينا جولي ههههههههه .


حاج بله : بقيت كمان تلبد زي الحرامية لكن شفت صاحبتك راسها بقي يجئ ...


الليلة ما قالت يا عم بله من الاول وصدمتني زى ما بتصدمنى كل مرة ...


عمران : لكن ما كان ختامها مسك ...


حاج بله : ان شاء الله يمسكوا في الظبطيه ...


عمران : عشان كلامك الذي ده بقول عليك (الزين قديم ) ههههههههه .


حاج بله : خلاص عايز تتكلم كلام ناس حزب البهجة ده ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)


عمران : هههههههه عملتها سرة من غير ال التعريف 

عشان تدخلها في الموضوع والله حاجة السرة دي تعبانة معاك جنس تعب ...

حاج بله : خلاص يا المحامي العام كدي كمل لينا قصة سين دي مالها ...

عمران : قالوا مشكلة طالبة الصيدلة سين شهادة عربية والاسرة مقيمة في دولة خليجية ووفر الأب الكادح كل أجواء الدراسة للبنت الكبيرة

وبدلا من التفرغ للمدارج والمحاضرات والدراسة دخلت في حاجة كدا ما معروفة ومنتشرة في أواسط طلاب وطالبات الجامعات

حاج بله : مالها المسخوطة دي عملت شنو ؟ وشنو الظاهرة التي انتشرت بين طلاب الجامعات ؟

عمران : ظاهرة الزواج العرفي !!!

حاج بله : اركب الهوى ده كلام شنو ديل مشوا يقرؤا ولا مش يتزوجوا 

و زواج عرفي ده كمان شنو ؟

عمران : الزواج العرفي يا حاج بله زواج انتشر بين طلاب الجامعات طبعا زواج من غير علم الاهل ...
حاج بله : ده كلام شنو ياربي لا تمحنا ولا تبلينا من غير علم الاهل ؟

عمران : في الجامعة تبدأ العلاقة الثلاثية ما معروفة زمالة ولا صداقة ولا هي حب .. والجوز في دك المحاضرات أو في النشاط ..

كنبة تحت شجرة ظليلة وهاك يا رومانسيات .. وكل واحد يرسم أجمل صورة عن نفسو .. وما فيش محاضرات وبعدها تقع الطوبه في المعطوبة ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

(5)

حاج بله : وبعدين معاك انا حتى الان ما فاهم حاجة بدايت لي بحمد وطلعت بخوجلي ...

علاقة ثلاثية ودك محاضرات كنبة تحت شجرة ظليلة ده شنو ده فيلم من زمن عبدالحليم حافظ ولا شنو ؟ 

قلت شنو قصة البنت الاسمها سين ؟

عمران : ههههههههه ياخي ما تصبر نرجع لقصة بنت الشهادة العربية وهي مثال وفي أمثلة كتيرة من بنات داخل السودان

لكن البنت عندها قصة عجيبة وافقت على الزواج العرفي من زميل في نفس الكلية والزواج العرفي وين في كافتيريا بوجود 2 من الزملاء شهود ويعرف بالعلاقة 2 من الزميلات في الكلية

وأها الزواج العرفي جاب بنت

وبنت الشهادة العربية خلصت الجامعة وعايزة تتخلص من البنت عشان ترجع الخليج وشريك الحياة اتملص من المسئولية .. 

وأقول لأهلي شنو وخلي البنت معاك لغاية ما القي لي حلل ..

والمسكينة بتبحث عن جهة تمسك ليها البنت عشان تسافر ولفت وتعبت وما لقت جهة 

وفي النهاية عرضت الموضوع علي برنامج ما في مشكلة ومين قال ما في مشكلة في الحقيقة في مشكلة وفي مشاكل ...

حاج بله : يا كافي البلاء دي مصيبة شنو دي ؟ والله والواحد ما عارف نفسه قاعد في السودان ولا في امريكا ياخي دي بلاوي شنو ؟ كل يوم فن جديد ...

عمران : صدقت والله يا حاج بله السودان دخلت حاجة جديدة وممارسات ما كانت عندنا خالص.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)


حاج بله : يا زول دي مصائب آخر الزمان ،

اسع اهل البت المساكين ديل قاعدين في الخليج واضان الحامل طرشة وبتهم جابتها ليهم ضقلها يكركب ...

عمران : فعلا والله مساكين لكن هم لهم دور كبير في الموضوع ده باهمالهم لبنتهم وعدم متابعتها ومتابعة تفاصيل حياتها ...

حاج بله : المشاكل الذي دي كثيرة يا عمران انت يا عمران ما سمعت وقبل أكثر من سنة قضية الدكتور الشهيرة وحالات اجهاض لا حد لها .. 

عمران : سمعت بيها وكمان كمية من اطفال براميل القمامة واطفال أمام الجامع وطفل في سلة .

حاج بله : والله حرام ده يكون السودان بلد الصالحين واولياء الله بقي فيه مسيار ، وزواج عرفي وحاج بله المسكين ده بالحلال ما لاقي ليه عروسة ...

عمران : كدي نحكي قصة واحدة ثانية قصتى لا تخطر على بال احد ولم اكن اتخيل انها ستسير الى هذا الطريق لاالرهيب ،

ببساطة شديدة تزوجنا عرفيا لأنه لم يكن قادرا ماديا وبعد ثلاثة أشهر من الزواج فاجأني بخبر أسعد صدري 

وقلبي بأن مشكلتنا قد حلت حيث سيسافر بعد أسبوعين للعمل في الخارج براتب كبير يعود بعدها ليعلن زواجنا ...

ولا تتخيلوا مدى سعادتنا في هذا اليوم وكان هذا اليوم السعيد آخر أيام سعادتي الحقيقية.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)


منذ سبع سنوات بالتمام والكمال فلم يعد حبيبي حتى اليوم

من الخارج اختفى تماما حتى أهله لا يعلمون مكانه و لقد تركني وحيدة انتظره ولا استطيع الزواج من غيره لأنني ما زالت على ذمته ...

ويبدو أنني سأظل على هذه الحالة مدى الحياة لا استطيع الزواج ولا استطيع الاعتراف وأوشك البقية الباقية من جمالي على الرحيل وفقدت حلم حياتي أن أصبح أما لأطفال مثل باقي الأمهات ...

حاج بله : يعني الراجل خلها زي البيت الوقف لا بتقدر تبيعوه ولا تقدر تسكن فيه ...

عمران : بالظبط دي حالتها وده مصيبة الزواج العرفي ورقة ممكن تموصا وتشرب مويته ...

حاج بله : كأن كدي ان ماشي اسجل في الجامعة ده زواج ساهل بشكل ...

عمران : ههههههههه وياتوا جامعة الماشي تسجل فيها ؟...

حاج بله : مامون حميدة او كمبويتر مان ...

عمران : وليه الاثنين ديل ؟

حاج بله : عشان ديل قالوا فيهم الجكس النضيف مش الكومر القديم القاعد جوه ده ...

عمران : ههههههههههاي والله انت السرة دي كان ما جبت سيرتها ما بترتاح ده حب عجيب ...

حاج بله : حبتك الشكلوته حب شنو الجاي تقول عليه اسع دي يحبوها من وين الا من ركبها العايزين بلالى ديل ...

عمران : ههههههه يازول ودعتك الله ما يتقوم تجينا مقصوصة ولا مفراكة طائرة ...

حاج بله : عالم جبانة بشكل مع السلامة يا خرابة ما تتاخر علي ...

عمران : الله يسلمك .

*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*والله حكايه جميله نتمنا احلى من كده
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*نحنا منتظرين باقي حكاية بلة
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*اللة عليك يا طارق
                        	*

----------


## almangl

*رهيب وعجيب واصل بدون إنقطاع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حاج بله وعمليات التجميل



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(1)


في صباح يوم جميل من الصباحات التي تمر على حاج بله قام من نومه وهو يغني كعادة كثير من الناس عندما يقوم من النوم 

وفي راسه أغنية معينة .

صح حاج بله في ذلك اليوم يغني في :

لو داير تسيبنا جرب وانت سيبنا

لو داير تحب حب وانساه ريدنا 

يوم ترجع تصافى نسامحك يا حبيبنا

يا عايش فى دنيا من اوهام خيالك

يا تاعب ضميرك وما رتيان لحالك

روق وهدى بالك وما تودر شبابك 

رفقا بقلوبنا 

ورفقا بحياتك

لو حنيت لقربى او جافيت مذاهب

لو فارقت دربى

هواك فى دماى جارى

سمعته حاجة السره وهو يترنم فقالت :

مالوه الراجل ده الليلة الحاصل ليه شنو قام يغني من الصباح كدى .

نمشى نشوفه الحاصل عليه شنو .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2) 


حاجة السرة : اها يا ابراهيم عوض مالك من الصباح شغال زي برنامج أذاعة مانقو ...

حاج بله : مانقوم ولا ما نقعد اها مالكي يا علاء الدين جبريل جايه تخريبي لي مزاجي . 
حاجة السرة : اخرب مزاجك كيفين يعني ، ما تخاف اسع بعمل القهوة المظبوطة بالبن الحبشي ومزاجك يتعدل ... 
انت يا حاج بله علاء الدين جبريل لما كان بلعب في الهلال مش كان بعلاجوه ناس الهلال . 
حاج بله : بالحيل عشان شنو السؤال ده ؟ 
حاجة السرة : وانا مالك ما بتعالجني ، ركبي ديل ما عذبوني . 
حاج بله : ههههههههه انت عقد الاحتراف بتاعك ما انتهي من زمان يا اختي لا يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر . 
حاجة السرة : عطار شنو ودهر شنو يا راجل يا قديم والله عطار الزمن بقي عجيب ... 
حاج بله : كيفين الكلام ده هو العطار غيروه ولا شنو ؟  
حاج السرة : ما قلت ليك انت بقيت دقة قديمة انت ما سمعت بعمليات السيليكون ؟ ... 
حاج بله : السلسيون ده كمان شنو ؟ 
حاجة السرة : هههههههه والله طلعت ما عارف اي حاجة لما يجئ خبيرك الفضائي عمران خلي يقول ليك ، قال سلسيون قال ...
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*تشكر يامبدع واصل
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*دايرين حكوة رعب في الغول حاج بلة ده مخرف
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ههههههههههههههههههه قصة ظظريفة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)

الراجل التقول شماشي اسمه سيليكون يا العامل فيها مفتح و عارف اي شئ ...

حاج بله : خلاص انقطعي من وشي امشي اعمل لينا القهوة ...

يكلم نفسه ( والله الليلة الخرابة دي سطحت بي عديل ، الله يجيبك يا عمران نشوف قصة السلسيون دي شنو ..)

خرج حاج بله بعد حواره مع حاجة السرة ليجلس امام منزله كعادته اليومية وفي انتظار حضور عمران اليه .

هو في انتظار عمران ولكنه يتمنى ظهور محاسن قبله وبين هو كذلك ...

ظهر هيثم الذي كان يعشق مناكفة حاج بله دائما ...

هيثم : ازيك يا قلب ...

حاج بله : قلبك بالعملية المفتوحة جئت يا مطرطش ...

هيثم : انا اقول ليك يا قلب تقول عملية قلب مفتوح ، قلب دي يا رجل يا قديم ، يعني يا حبي ...

حاج بله : شوف انا حركات ناس حزب البهجة دي ما بتنفع معاي ، وشنو قصة قديم دي اللي اتفقنوا 

عليها انت وعلاء الدين جبريل ...

هيثم : ههههههههه ليه انت قلت ليها شنو ؟ 

حاج بله : قالت لي انت ما تعالج لي ركبى قلت ليها لا يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر ، قالت لي العطار 

الزمن ده بصلح اي حاجة وقالت لي ما سمعت بالسلسيون ؟

هيثم : سليسون شنو يا فردة انت بقيت تتعاطي ولا شنو ؟

حاج بله : ان شاء يمعطوا ليك شعرك المجلطوا بالجل ده ؟
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4) 


هيثم : ههههههه وكمان بتعرف الجل ، طيب قالت ليك شنو؟

حاج بله : غايتو قالت سلسيون ولا قالت حاجة كدي فيها سلك .

هيثم : هههههههههه بابكر سلك ، امكن قالت ليك سيليكون .

حاج بله : بس ياهو المصيبة ده ، المره سطحت بي جنس سطيح بس بقيت ابراهيم سطيح ...

هيثم : هههههه كان كدى حاجة السرة دي منها خوف ، السيليكون مادة تستعمل في عمليات التجميل يا حاج دقسه .

حاج بله : الدنقوس اللي يكسروه ليك يا مسخوط ، لكن صحي الخرابة ماها ساهلة .

هيثم : ده موضوع طويل خليني امشي اصطبح واجيك راجع .

حاج بله : انت كان مشيت تاني بتجئ راجع غير نص الليل ، الله يجيبك ساي يا عمران .

هيثم: مع السلامة يا سلسيون هههههههههه ...

حاج بله : تضحك سنونك مكسرات يا مسنوح امشي من قدام وشي ربنا ما يعيدك ...

ذهب هيثم من امام حاج بله الذي اصبح ينتظر حضور عمران بفارغ الصبر .

بينما هو كذلك يمر من امامه احد الجيران ويسلم على حاج بله ولم يعيره حاج بله اي اهتمام فقد كان مشغول بحواره مع حاجة السرة 

وحواره مع هيثم الذي زاد من حيرته واخبره بان حاجة السرة منها خوف ...

*

----------


## لوناس

*يديك العافيه ياطارق وجد استمتعته وانا بقرأ فى الموضوع _وكمل يامبدع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)



يحضر عمران ويشاهد حالة حاج بله وهو مهموم ويفكر بعمق ...

استغرب جدا لانه يوميا يحضر لحاج بله ولم يشاهده بهذه الحالة من قبل ..

عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

حاج بله : وعليكم جيت يا بص الحلة ...

عمران : مالك يازول الليلة مهموم وشال الدنيا في راسك ...

حاج بله : والله قمت من الصباح مبسوط وبغني في اغنية ابراهيم عوض لو داير تسيبنا جرب وانت سيبنا جائتني السرة وقالت لي اها يا ابراهيم عوض ...

عمران :هههههههههه وبعدين حصل شنو ؟

حاج بله : سالتني عن علاء الدين جبريل لما كان في الهلال كان بعلاجوه ولما اجبتها بالايجاب ،

قامت قالت لي وانت ما بتعلاج ركبي ليه ؟ قلت ليها عقد الاحتراف بتاعك انتهى من زمان و لايصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر ...

عمران : ههههههه اها وقالت ليك شنو ؟

حاج بله : قامت رمت لي قنبلة وقالت لي الزين قديم ...

عمران : ههههههههههه يعني قالت ليك انت دقه قديمة اها وبعدين شنو القنيلة اللي قالتها ليك ؟

حاج بله : السلسيون !!!

عمران : السلسيون شنو يا كافي البلاء انت عارف السلسيون ده شنو ؟ 

حاج بله : لا ما بعرفه !!!

عمران : السلسيون ده البشموه الشماسة عشان يسطلوا ...

*

----------


## عاشقه المريخ

*روووووووووووووووعه يسلمو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*غايتو  مشبة عمك لتركيا ذى انتظار الوصيفاب لبطولة خارجية واظنهم   ح يطولو لا بلة ح يمشى تركيا ولا هيثم ح يجيب ليهم كاس
*

----------


## minoalmre5

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخلي لينا مهند و نور
*

----------


## تينا

*اهم حاجه تكون زهجان تجي لحكاوي حاج بله تستمتع وتنسي الزهج 
هل من مزيد
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا شباب على المرور والتعليقات الظريفة ...
تينا شكرا على الدعم والمؤازرة الدائمة ...
الجديد في تابعينا ابعد الله عنك الزهج ...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6) 
حاج بله : السطله الما تفك من راس السرة وهيثم ان شاء الله...
عمران : عرفنا السرة هيثم مالو كمان ؟ 
حاج بله : ما هو كمان قعد يضحك علي لما قلت ليه السلسيون وبعدين قلت ليه حاجة كدي فيها سلك قام قال لي سلك لا بابكر سلك ...
عمران : هههههههههه عرفتها قصدك السيليكون ...
حاج بله : بس ياهو زاتو وحتى هي قعدت تضحك وقالت لي انتظر خبيرك الفضائي يجئ يقول ليك ...
عمران : هههههههه لكن الليلة حاجة السرة سطحت بيك شديد .
حاج بله : ما ده ذاتو الجاب كثافتي ...
عمران : ههههههههههه ليه انت زعلان عشان ما عرفته السليكون ؟
حاج بله : والله ما عرفته الشئ ده والمزعلني القائلها متخلفة ديك طلعت ناقشة ...
عمران : السليكون عنصر كيميائي ويدعى أيضاً بـالسيليسيوم ورقمه الذري 14
حاج بله : عليك شوف ده كمان انا كان بعرف ده كنت بقيت عالم كيميائي...
عمران : ههههههههه ما تصبر لي اقول ليك تعريفه العلمي ..
حاج بله : انا كان داير اعرف تعريفه العلمي كان بقيت دكتور انا عايز اعرف الخرابة دي بتعرف عنه شنو ؟
عمران : يا حاج بله السليكون دي المادة البستعملوه في البلاستيك سرجيري (plastic surgry)    
حاج بله : كمان جيت انت بفنك انا عرفت الاولي لما تجئ ترطن لي انت .
عمران : ههههههههه دي معناته عمليات التجميل او الجراحة التجميلية .حاج بله : و الخرابة دي قصتها شنو مع الحاجات دي ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)عمران : يا حاج بله دي بقت موضة الزمن ده شفت كل الممثلات والمذيعات ديل كل كم شهر بمشوا يعمل عمليات السليكون دي لتغيير ملامح وشهم ...حاج بله : اركب الهواء يعني ديل بمشوا يغيروا في خلقة رب العالمين اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...عمران : يا زول مالك شفت شيطان ؟ عمليات التجميل دي بقت عند الجماعة ديل زي الواحد ماشة تشتري ليها بندول من الصيدلية ...حاج بله : يعني يا عمران اسع البنات السمحات ديل كلهم مشوا عملوا العمليات دي ؟ ...عمران : 90 % منهن بمشوا يعملوا العمليات دي شئ نفح شفائف وشئ براطم وشئ نفخ خدود ...حاج بله : يعني السماحة دي كلها مزورة وما تقول لي مذيعاتنا كمان بعملوا كدي ...عمران : مذيعاتنا لسع ما وصلوا للمرحلة دي لكن شكلهم قربوا ...حاج بله : يازول اسع مذيعات قناة النيل الارزق ديل ما محتاجين ليهم لحاجات زي دي ...ولا كمان بتاعين الشروق وخاصة بت سوركتي ديك ياخي دي مفروض تكون نجمة في هوليود عديل كدى ...
*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*يل سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ابداع فى هذا المجال
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(10) حاج بله والانتخابات
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1)


استمع حاج بله الى تقرير اخباري في شبكة تلفزيون الجزيرة يتحدث التقرير عن الانتخابات في السودان ...

وان مايسمي أعلان جوبا انهم قرروا عدم خوض الانتخابات وكان سببهم في ذلك ان الامن غير مستتب في دارفور ...

فكان هذا التقرير سبب في مكالمة حاج بله لنفسه 

( والله دي قصة عجيبة ومقاطعتهم للانتخابات بالسبب الفطير ده هم ما كانوا عارفين دارفور 
دي فيها مشاكل لما رشحوا نفسه للانتخابات الناس ديل ساي دقوا الجرسة من الانتخابات 
وعرفوا نفسهم غير مستعدين لخوض الانتخابات قال احسن ننسحب من اسع ...) 
تمر حاجة السرة من امامه وتجده كالعادة يكلم نفسه زي المجنون فتخاطبه :

حاجة السرة : يا راجل مالك بقيت تتكلم براك زي المجنون !!!؟

حاج بله : الجن ان شاء اللى ما يلقوه طبيب الما بجنني شنو الناس دي عايزين يعملوا لينا بلبلة في البلد قاموا انسحبوا من الانتخابات ...

حاجة السرة : بلبلة شنو يازول ما فيهم واحد بقدر يعمل حاجة ...

حاج بله : ان ما هاميني ناس قريعيتي راحت دايلك المشكلة في الشريك الرئيسي في الحكم اللي انسحب من شريكوه ده ...

حاجة السرة: قصدك منو الجنوبين ؟

حاج بله : والله تعرفي ان كان كدي مستهون بقدراتك يا علاء الدين جبريل هههههههه 

حاجة السرة : في سره (اللعلعوه بالعملية ان شاء الله ) انت ما ياهو ده حالك ...

حاج بله: خلاص يا حاجة كاشف امشي سوى لي القهوه بطلي النقة بتاعتك دي .

تركته حاجة السرة وتذهب لعمل القهوة ويخرج حاج بله الى الشارع في انتظار حضور عمران لكي يتحدث معه في الانتخابات ...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ع والله ربنا يزيد من ثقافتك
*

----------


## محمد عبدالله محمود

*اها الخرابة مالها التمامه وين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية طارق
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*ديل اهل الصفوة .......... بقيت اتابعك ذى حاج بلة للمسلسل التركى
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*نحن فى انتظار المزيد يارائع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا شباب وأسفين للانقطاع ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

فلقد اصبحت الانتخابات حديث جميع اهل السودان مع ان الشعب السودان لديه عدم ثقة في الانتخابات 

المهم هذا الديمقراطية وان كانت غير مكتملة فلقد جاءت بعد 25 عاما من حكم الفرد ...

خرج حاج بله للشارع فوجد حركة غير عادية فلقد كان الجميع مشغول بالعملية الانتخابية ...

وشاهد ان حائط بيته به عدد من الملصقات للمرشحين أحدهم الوالي والاخر عضو للمجلس التشريعي ...

وفوق هذا وذلك طبعا صور مرشح الرئيسي تملا الشوارع كما تملا الشوراع دعايات الشامبيون ...

وبينما هو كذلك يمر من أمامه هيثم هذا الشباب خفيف الظل والذي دائما ما يناكف حاج بله ...

هيثم : السلام عليكم يا فردة ...

حاج بله : فردة الجزمة ان شاء في راسك يا مطرطش اهلاين بحزب البهجة ...

هيثم : شنو يا قلب ما ترشحت للانتخابات ؟

حاج بله : يازول والله كان اترشحت كنت فزت ليكم بالاجماع ،

انت قايل عمك هين وله شنو ، بالمناسبة انتوا ما سجلتوا حزب البهجة ؟ ...

هيثم : تعرف راحت علينا دي كان نسجلوه ونبقيك الرئيس بتاعه ...

حاج بله : ليه انا شغلت بيكم شنو ؟

هيثم : كيف يا عمك انت زعيم البهجة زاتو ريحة ساي قاعد تبدع ...

حاج بله : ريحة في عينك يا مطرطش ...

هيثم : هههههههه احكي نكته عن الانتخابات يا عمك ...

حاج بله : احكي يا عادل امام ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)هيثم : هههههههه تعرف قالوا ليك سالوا واحد من اصحاب المزاج انت بتفتكر منو ح يفوز في الانتخابات الرئاسية ؟

قام صاحبك قال ليهم : حسب الحملة الدعائية التلفزيونية والصحفية وفي الشوارع فاما يفوز البشير أو يفوز شامبيون ...

حاج بله : هههههههههاي والله يا مسخوط نكتك رهيبة والله صاحبك ده كلامه صحيح 

الاعلانات ماليه الشوارع بالمرشحين ديل هههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا مسخوط ...

هيثم : عجبتك الفها ليك ؟

حاج بله : الله يلفوا ليك راسك ده ...

هيثم : مع السلامة يا فردة ...

حاج بله : خلاص ماشى للهباب بتاعك ده وتجئ راجع آخر الليل ...

هيثم : انا الليلة عازماك ما ترح معاي والله اجيبك آخر مزاج ...

حاج بله : أمشي يا مطرطش كمان ياهو ده الفضل ...

ذهب هيثم وترك حاج بله ولازال يضحك على نكتة هيثم ...

ظهر عمران من بعيد وراي هيثم يذهب من قرب حاج بله وراى حاج بله لازال يقهقه على كلام هيثم ...

عمران :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

حاج بله : وعليكم السلام يالمفوضية ...

عمران : اسم جديد لانج مفوضية شنو يا كابتن ، مفوضية السلام ، ولا مفوضية غوث اللاجئين ...

حاج بله : لا مفوضية الانتخابات دي ما كلموك عنها في الانترنت ؟

عمران : لا كلموني عنها ، كدي قول لي هيثم ده ضحكك كدي قال ليك شنو ؟
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حاج بلة دا بالجد يشبه في حلتنا عمنا حسن الزايط بس انت كمل يا طارق النشوف آخرتا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## تينا

*وينك ياحاج بله
كل شهر قصه
خليها مرتين في الشهر
اصلا بنستمتع بها
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياريت تحكي الجزء الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*جميلة ومنتظرين الجديد
                        	*

----------


## mohamed_ahmed

* مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)

حاج بله : والله المطرطش ده قال لي نكته فكت الزعل اللي كنت زعلانوه عشان الانتخابات ...

عمران : كدى قول لي 

يحكي حاج بله النكته لعمران الذي يضحك حتى تبين نواجزه ...

حاج بله : طيب خليني احكي ليك انا واحدة كمان برضو عن الانتخابات 

قال ليك واحد مدمن كوشتينة سالوه عن رايه في وضع المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهوريه :

قال الصادق المهدي حرق بدري ، مبارك الفاضل ما عندو أمل نزول ، كامل ادريس معرج ، 

نقد ورقو ناقص ، عبدالله دينق قافل على كرت ميت ، ياسر عرمان ورقو كعب ولا عب على دكها ، البشير فاتح وراجي الخمسين ....

حاج بله : هههههههههههه بالغ المرضان ده ...

عمران : قال ليك ياسر عرمان مرشح السابق للحركة الشعبية دعا الجماهير التي خاطبها في إحدى الندوات في دارفور 

الى الابتعاد عن "الشجرة" التي اخرجت "أبوكم آدم من الجنة"،

في اشارة الى رمز المؤتمر الوطني في الانتخابات وهي الشجرة، 

والاحالة المعروفة حول رواية آدم والشيطان في القرآن الكريم.

حاج بله : ههههههههه والله جنس مغارز بس زي قصة حاج بله والاغاني الهابطة ...

عمران : ههههههههه ونستك عملتها قصة ، 

وبرضو قال نافع علي نافع القيادي بالمؤتمر الوطني فقد دعا من جانبه الناخبين

الى ان يظللوا ابناءهم من حر الشمس بالاحتماء تحت ظل تلك الشجرة، 

في اشارة الى رمز حزب المؤتمر الشعبي وهو الشمس. 

حاج بله : اها عليك الله يا عمران دي مش زي قصة فلانة ديك المشت نيجيريا وجاءت قطعت ليها غنوة 

والثانية ديك ردت عليها بغنوة في مغارز اكثر من كدا ؟...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)

عمران : هههههههههه والله كلام صحيح يا حاج بله واسمع دي كمان 

من الحزب الشيوعي صحيفة الميدان الناطقة باسم الحزب الشيوعي ،

كانت قد نشرت رسما كاريكاتيريا يظهر فيه الترابي وهو يدعو مواطن سوداني لتجنب الشجرة، 

فيقول له المواطن: "ألست أنت الذي زرعتها"، 

في اشارة الى دور الترابي في وصول الرئيس البشير الى السلطة.

حاج بله : والله لكن (احمد المصطفى ) ما بالغ ...

عمران : هووووووووي يا حاج بله بطل محنك دي اسع الدخل المرحوم أحمد المصطفى في الموضوع ده شنو ...

حاج بله : انت خوفته ولا شنو يا عمران ؟ طيب بتعرف هاشم بدرالدين ؟

عمران : ههههههههههههههاي يا دوب وقع لى الكلام والله لكن انت خطير ...

حاج بله : ما بقدر أقول ... ما بقدر أصرح هههههههههه والناس ما بتريح ...

عمران : قال ليك برضو واحد مرضان كورة بعد جاء في الاخبار أنه كوبر ينظم حملة رياضية لدعم البشير 

قام قال كوبر يفتح كوبري للشجرة ...

حاج بله : تعرف زمان قالوا للمصريين السودانيين بقوا ينكتوا قام ردوا قالوا اولاده الآيه يبقوا جاعوا ....

عمران : ههههههههههه صيحيح الشعب المصري أكثر شعب ساخر لكن الظاهر نحن ح نفوتهم بهناك 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[align=right]
[align=center](6)[/align]

حاج بله : والله ياعمران ان في حاجة حارقاني شديد خلاص ...

عمران : شنو مالك يازول من قبيل ما قاعد تنكت ساي ...

حاج بله : تعرف يا عمران في التلفزيون في اسكتش كدى بعملوه جمال حسن سعيد فيه واحد كدى بقول ليوه خلف الله ...

وطبعا انت عارف خلف الله دي في لغة الراندوك اللي اتكلمت عنها من قبل بتعني الزول المتخلف 

الناس ديل وصفوه الشعب السوداني كله بالتخلف ...

عمران والله كلام صحيح يا حاج بله الاسكتش بيوضح انه خلف الله = المواطن وجمال والشلة = الاحزاب ...

حاج بله : تعرف يا عمران خلف الله ده فعلا متخلف ظاهر عليه التخلف والبلادة والله الكلام ده عيب منهم يوصفوا 
الشعب السوداني بالتخلف 

والذ شئ لما ينهوا ليك الاسكتش ويقل ليه يا خلف الله ما عذبتنا اسع ان كمان بقول يالسرة ما عذبتينا ...

عمران : ههههههههههه اسع الليلة انا مبسوط قلت الليلة حاج بله ما جاب سيرة حاجة السرة قمت دخلتها في الموضوع ...

حاج بله : انت ما شفتها من الصباح قاعدة تتناقش معي قائلي نفسها حاجة كاشف ...

عمران : هههههههههه اسع كدى قول لي انت ح ترشح منو ؟ 
حاج بله : ح ارشح شامبيون !!!! يا عمران ما عازبتننننننننننننا ...

عمران : ههههههههههاي فتك بعافية ...
حاج بله : الله يعافيك ...[/align]
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*انتو يا اخوانا حاج بلة دا فكرة السفر لتركيا خلاها ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ابداع اخ طارق.........
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كب لي باقي الكلام
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حــاج بـــلـــه و عـــــودة مـــهـــنـــد
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عودة مهند

(1)

رمضان جاء و وفارقنا بسرعة والله اوحشتنا يا شهر الصيام ان شاء الله من العايدين والفايزين الواحد رمضان كله ما قعد قدام البيت ومشتاقين للونسة مع عمران ولا مع محاسن ولاحتى مع المطرطش هيثم حزب البهجة الواحد يقوم يطلع كرسيه بره ويتفكه من سجن ابو غريب ده والسجان علاء رُكب ده :
ولا السجن والسجان باقي ...
حاجة السر : اها مالك يا محمد وردي ثورة أكتوبر رجعت ولا شنو ؟
حاج بله : جيتي يا باك الهناء مربطة رجليك كده التقول كاكي ...
حاجة السرة : (في سرها ان شاء الله تكاكي زي الدجاحه) كاكي ده شنو كمان ؟
حاج بله : بطنطني بتقولي في شنو ؟
حاجة السر : قلت ليك كاكي ده منو كمان ؟
حاج بله : انت مالكى ما حارسة التلفزيون تقلبي في القنوات زي رمي الطعميه ما بتعرف كاكي ده منو ؟
حاجة السرة : يازول مالي مال كاكي هي انت ماسمعت مهند ما رجع ؟ ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)
حاج بله : مهند رجع !!! مهند منو كمان ؟ و رجع من وين ؟

حاجة السرة : خلاص اتغابيت فيهو العرفه !!! مهند بتاع نور مالك ما بتعرفوه ؟

حاج بله : بالحيل بعرف نور هو نور دي بتنسي ؟ هو زاتو لما نور دي ما كنا 
عرفناهو ؟

حاجة السرة : (ترجع للطنطنه لاحساسها بالغيرة) عامل ما بعرف مهند !!! والله عارفه زي جوع بطنه !!!

حاج بله : رجعتي للطنطنه تاني ؟


حاجة السره : لا قلت ليك مهند رجع في مسلسل جديد ياهو مهند ذاته لكن ما معاه نور (تبتسم ابتسامة خبثية)

حاج بله : خلاص ده معناته مسلسل بايخ اللى ما فيه نور ده (حاج بله انا ما بخلي حقي )

حاجة السر : جابوا معاه واحدة تانية تقول لي نور زحي غاضي ...

حاج بله : لا كان كدي الواحد بتابعوه ؟

حاج السره : (يتبعوك آثر الضل ان شاء الله) ...

حاج بله : بتقولي في شنو يا خرابة ؟

حاجة السره : لا لا ما بقول في حاجة اجيب ليك القهوه ...

*

----------


## jafaros

*في الانتظار  علي المدار واصل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)
حاج بله : جيبها بره وخلي الولد يطلع الكراسي ...

حاجة السرة خلاص طالع لي الفياقه والمقابضه ...

حاج بله يدندن لكي يزيد حاج السره غيظ :

لو قائله ريدتنا زي مهند نور  تبقي غلطانه وداير ليك دكتور 

يطلع من الباب ليجد عمران في انتظاره 

حاج بله : انت متين جيت يا بص الحله ...

عمران : ههههههههههه جيت من قبيل وقاعد اسمع في الحوار الكوميدي البينك وبين حاجة السرة ....

حاج بله : الله ان شاء السرير اللي يقع بيها في بئر السايفون 

عمران : يا راجل ما تخف شويه على الوليه ...

حاج بله : اخف عليها شنو ما شايفها فرحانه عشان مهند رجع كيف ؟



*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بير السايفون عرفناها ... بس السرير لزومه شنو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بير السايفون عرفناها ... بس السرير لزومه شنو



هلا بالحبيب نصر الدين ما سمعت بقصة الراجل والمره الوقعوا بسريرهم في بئر السايفون ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(4)عمران : لكن انت كنت بتقول في غنيه كدى وانت طالع اسع كنت بتقول في شنو؟
حاج بله : ده غنيه بقول فيها واحد من جماعتك العاملين فيها فنانين ديل بقول فيها :
لو قايله رديدتنا زي مهند ونور   تبقي عيانه ودايره ليك دكتور 
عمران : ههههههههههههه والله بعد ده يا حاج بله ممكن تكتب شعر ويغنوه ليك بسهوله ....
حاج بله : والله انا كان كتبته ح اكون منتبي هذا الزمان يازول ديل بقوا يرصوا ليهم اي كلام ويغنوه ...
عمران : والله كلامك صحيح كدي نرجع لموضوع مهند الفتح الموضوع ده شنو ؟...
حاج بله : يا زول الخرابه ديل الليلة من الصباح مبسوطه عايزة تطير من الفرح سالتها مالكي قالت لي مهند رجع ...
عمران : اها وبعدين ...
حاج بله : حيرتني ليك في نفسي قلت ياربي ان عندي ولده اسمه مهند كان مسافر ورجع !!!!
عمران : ههههههههههههه وبعدين حصل شنو ؟
حاج بله : انت كمان تضحك سنونك مكسرات ...
عمران : مكسرات ولا بلح ههههههههه ...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(5)حاج بله : اها يا مطرطش قمت لي جنك ...

عمران : خلاص متاسفين كمل موضوع مهند ...

حاج بله : قمت سالتها مهند ده منو ؟

قامت قالت لي مهند نور بالله عليك الله ده امه يرفعوا ليه علم ؟

عمران : يا اخي حلال عليك وحرام عليها ماهو انت قادي لينا راسنا بالتركيات وشابكنا عايز امش تركيا ازوج !!!!

حاج بله : ان الله جميل يحب كل جميل ان عايز ازوج تركيا عشان احسن النسل ...

عمران : ههههههههه يا عمي العب غيرها اسع كان جات محاسن تقعد تكبكب زي الترزي يوم العيد ...

حاج بله : يا زول انت مالك كلامك الليله بقى كتُور عاد محاسن منو البشبها  ...

عمران : هههههههههه ما قلتوا نوبة ...

حاج بله : النوبه اللي يدقوها ليك في راسك ...

عمران : الليلة قائم علي جنس قومه ، كمل باقي كلام مهند ...

حاج بله : ما قاعد تدافع لي عن الخرابة ولاعب معاي ضاغط ...

عمران : خلاص سكت كمل ...

حاج بله : تعرف الليلة اقتنعت بكلام حمدي قنديل ...

عمران : انت كمان عارف حمدي قنديل ؟

حاج بله : تاني رجعت لتخاريفك دي ؟

عمران : متاسف يافرده اها حمدي قنديل مالوه ؟
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*تسلم يا  العزيز طارق حقيقا ممتعة وربنا يقويك 
وتتحفنا بهذه الروائع



((كوني النجمة لصمت اليل وكوني النجمة))
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عامر بحيري
					

تسلم يا العزيز طارق حقيقا ممتعة وربنا يقويك 
وتتحفنا بهذه الروائع 



((كوني النجمة لصمت اليل وكوني النجمة))



سعدت كثير بانها نالت اعجابك ...
تسلم كثير على الاطراء ... 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)حاج بله : حمدي قنديل شتمنا جنس شتيمه ونحن نستاهل ...

عمران : اي هو مستاء من طريقه تعامل الامة العربيه مع قضاياه ومشاكلها وبتنقد في الامة العربيه بطريقه ساخرة ...

حاج بله : ساخرة ساي لكن نحن اصلا بقى ما عندنا دم واصبح جلدنا تخين بس مكنكشين ...

عمران : هو يازول انت كلامك بودينا وراء الشمس كدى قول لي حمدى قنديل قال شنو ؟

حاج بله : عالم جبانات بشكل ، حمدي قنديل بتنتقد في تعالقنا بكل ما هو سطحي مسلسلات تركيه ومسلسلات بالكوم في شهر رمضان 

بقينا زي ايام حكم المرحوم نميري لما اعلن الرياضه الجماهيريه قاموا 

مستشارينه قالوا ليه ده شنو يا ريس الجماعة ديل تشيل منهم المريخ و الهلال ما يادوب اتفرغ لينا ...

عمران : الليلة انت ما عايز تجيبها لبر !! اسع تقوم تجيب سيرة الصادق المهدي والديمقراطيه وبعدها طوالي تجيب لينا الهوا ...

حاج بله : ههههههههه والله ما قايلك خواف للدرجة دي ...

عمران : يازول خلاص بلا طربقه كملنا كلام حمدي قنديل ...

حاج بله : سمح يا جبنه ههههههههه ...

عمران : جبنه جنبه بس كمل لينا موضوع حمدي قنديل عندنا عيال عايزين نربيهم ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)
حاج بله : حمدي قنديل ياسيدي قال :

اهـ يا امة جاحدة يا امة ناكرة يا امة زليلة يا امة واهنة يا امة تلفانة يا امة 

عدمانة يا امة كل اللي شاغلك النهاردة مسلسل هشام وسوزان بعد مسلسل تامر وشوقية 

يا امة كانت امة محمد بقينا امة مهند.... 

عمران : والله صدق الاستاذ حمدي قنديل فقد اصبحنا امة مهند بعدما كنا امة محمد صل الله عليه وسلم ...

حاج بله : صدق ساي ده مسح بينا البلاط وتجئ الخرابه دي وتقول لي ما سمعت مهند ما رجع قايله نفسها غادة عبدالرازق ...

عمران : ههههههههه خطيييييييير والله وصلت كمان لينا ناس غادة عبدالرازق !!! 

حاج بله : دي كمان قصتها قصة هى ومعها هند صبري بتاعت مسلسل عايزة اتجوز ديل بحكي ليك قصتها المرة الجايه ...

عمران : والله لقيتك ختييييييير مع السلامة ...

حاج بله : مع السلامة ما تتاخر ...






*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ولسه فى الانتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــار
*

----------


## عزالدين

*[size="5"]أسألو بله وحاجه السُره عن............................... نقلاً من قصيدة الجابرية للمبدع والرائع دوماً محمد الحسن سالم حِميد[/size]
                        	*

----------


## عمار بن وهبه

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
لماذا سمي  الحيوان :10_8_10[1]:هيثم مصطفى بــ(سيدا):-
يروى في الزمان السابق عندما مر الهلال بأزمة مالية حادة وانتم تعلمون هذا.
قام  السيد جمال الوالي بشراء ركشة لكابتن الهلال هيثم مصطفى لحل بعض المشاكل المادية;أي جمال الوالي وقف بجانبه.
فقام هيثم مصطفى بتسليم الركشة الى الاخ الاصغر لزميله المعز محجوب(جوكي).
فقام المعز يسأل أخاه عن هذه الركشة فقال هي لهيثم مصطفى، فلم يصدق لكذبه المعتاد فسأل المعز كابتنه هيثم هل هذه الركشة لك؟؟ 
فقال هيثم نعم.
فقال المعز يعني انت سيـــــدا..؟
ومن هذا الحوار الرائد بين المعز محجوب وهيثم مصطفى انطلق اسم ((سيدا)) ولا أدري لماذا يصيح الهلالاب سيدا سيدا سيدا..!!
هل انضم  ياترى يريدون مشوارا أم يريدونه ان  يجوك الركشة لهم..
والله قصة غريبة....
                        	*

----------


## Nazar Prince

*وما زال البحث جاريااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ابوشهد الاحمر

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## سكواها

*عجيب يامبدع
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*واصل
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*حاج بله وعمران  

والمبدع  طارق حامد  

تابعت  كل الحلقات واقتنعت بانك روائي ومؤلف فنان 

فلك التحية اطنان واطنان  وواصل  حلقات  حاج بله وعمران 

ويحلنا الحلا بله  من القيد والمذلة  ومن حقد وحسادة بن زرقان

افة هذا الزمان  

تحياتي اخي الكريم  ومتابعين ومعاك مواصلين 


*

----------


## doooly07

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..وتسلم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*ود  البقعه تسلم  علي  الروائع
*

----------


## امجد قنتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

... محاسن جارتهم الارملة والتي يأمل حاج بله ان تقبل به زوج عوضا عن زوجها المتوفي ...










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

(1) 


وبين حاج بلة كذلك تمر من جانبه (محاسن) وهي امراة في الاربعينات من عمرها 

مطلقة جميلة لونها اخضر ليموني وحاج بله  ينتظر مرورها يوميا ليغني خضاري البي حالي ماهو داري ...








:1 (45)::a045:
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ألف شكــــــــــر. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Nazar Prince
					

وما زال البحث جاريااااااا




لن يطول بحثك ان شاء الله 
شكرا على المرور يا امير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

ولسه فى الانتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــار




لن يطول انتظارك 
وينك مختفي ان شاء الله بخير 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين
					

[size="5"]أسألو بله وحاجه السُره عن............................... نقلاً من قصيدة الجابرية للمبدع والرائع دوماً محمد الحسن سالم حِميد[/size]



شكرا على المرور الجميل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار بن وهبه
					

الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
لماذا سمي  الحيوان :10_8_10[1]:هيثم مصطفى بــ(سيدا):-
يروى في الزمان السابق عندما مر الهلال بأزمة مالية حادة وانتم تعلمون هذا.
قام  السيد جمال الوالي بشراء ركشة لكابتن الهلال هيثم مصطفى لحل بعض المشاكل المادية;أي جمال الوالي وقف بجانبه.
فقام هيثم مصطفى بتسليم الركشة الى الاخ الاصغر لزميله المعز محجوب(جوكي).
فقام المعز يسأل أخاه عن هذه الركشة فقال هي لهيثم مصطفى، فلم يصدق لكذبه المعتاد فسأل المعز كابتنه هيثم هل هذه الركشة لك؟؟ 
فقال هيثم نعم.
فقال المعز يعني انت سيـــــدا..؟
ومن هذا الحوار الرائد بين المعز محجوب وهيثم مصطفى انطلق اسم ((سيدا)) ولا أدري لماذا يصيح الهلالاب سيدا سيدا سيدا..!!
هل انضم  ياترى يريدون مشوارا أم يريدونه ان  يجوك الركشة لهم..
والله قصة غريبة....



شكرا على المرور 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوشهد الاحمر
					

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه





الله يعافيك و سعيد بتشريفك البوست 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواها
					

عجيب يامبدع



تسلم كثير وسعيد بحضورك والاطراء 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدثر الجعلي
					

واصل



ان شاء الله وشكرا على البصمة هنا 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

حاج بله وعمران  

والمبدع  طارق حامد  

تابعت  كل الحلقات واقتنعت بانك روائي ومؤلف فنان 

فلك التحية اطنان واطنان  وواصل  حلقات  حاج بله وعمران 

ويحلنا الحلا بله  من القيد والمذلة  ومن حقد وحسادة بن زرقان

افة هذا الزمان  

تحياتي اخي الكريم  ومتابعين ومعاك مواصلين 






التحية والتقدير الاخ الفاضل جقدول 
سعيد بتشريفك الصفحة والاعجاب بها 
كما اشكرك على الاطراء 
لن يطول انتظارك للحلقات القادمة ان شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doooly07
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..وتسلم




جعل الله ايامك كلها سعادة 
وشكرا على المرور
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحتانه
					

ود  البقعه تسلم  علي  الروائع



ود البقعة صاحبي برضو ما في مشكلة 
وشكرا على المرور 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد قنتي
					

:1 (45)::a045:




ههههههههه امشي ميدان التحرير 
شكرا امجد على المرور الظريف
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

ألف شكــــــــــر. 




لا شكر على واجب 
شكرا على المرور
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ما بين حاج بلة (الجزيرة مباشر) حاجة السرة (العشق الممنوع)
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حاج بلة (الجزيرة مباشر) حاجة السرة (العشق الممنوع)

(1)

 
  [justify]الاحداث الساخنة جعلت من حاج بله مدمن لقناة الجزيرة مما جعلته يترك عادته  اليومية 

وهي الجلوس امام منزله وهوايته المفضلة في (مشاغلة) كل من يمر امام منزله وحوارته مع عمران و محاسن وهيثم ، 

فلم يفق من تغطية الجزيرة لاستفتاء الانفصال وجد نفسه ( مباشر) مع ما يحدث في تونس 

تبعتها الجزيرة باحداث الثورة الشعبية في مصر والتي تمتع بها بدرجة جعلته يمنى نفسه ان يكون وسط تلك الاحداث العظيمة 

و ثورة الشعوب المتضهدة من جانب الحكام الظلمة الذين استمروا الحكم حتى اصبحوا يفكروا في توريثه الى ابنائهم .

 وعلى النقيض كانت حاجة السرة قد ضاقت ذراعاً من هذا الاستيلاء على التلفزيون وقطع متعتها من مشاهدة مهند في (العشق الممنوع) 



فكانت تمارس هوايتها المعتادة والتحدث مع نفسها بصوت غير مسموعة لحاج بله حتى تسلم من لسانه :  

( السجم ده بقى حاكرنا وماسك الريمود ومكنكش فيه تقول بطير منه لدرجة مرات بيكون نائم وحاضنه  



بس ذكرني ام شهد مع بناتها حقو الواحد يتضامن معهن ونعمل انتفاضة ضد الطغاة هنا وهناك ) 
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

حاج بلة (الجزيرة مباشر) حاجة السرة (العشق الممنوع)

  [justify]الاحداث الساخنة جعلت من حاج بله مدمن لقناة الجزيرة مما جعلته يترك عادته  اليومية 

وهي الجلوس امام منزله وهوايته المفضلة في (مشاغلة) كل من يمر امام منزله وحوارته مع عمران و محاسن وهيثم ، 

فلم يفق من تغطية الجزيرة لاستفتاء الانفصال وجد نفسه ( مباشر) مع ما يحدث في تونس 

تبعتها الجزيرة باحداث الثورة الشعبية في مصر والتي تمتع بها بدرجة جعلته يمنى نفسه ان يكون وسط تلك الاحداث العظيمة 

و ثورة الشعوب المتضهدة من جانب الحكام الظلمة الذين استمروا الحكم حتى اصبحوا يفكروا في توريثه الى ابنائهم .

 وعلى النقيض كانت حاجة السرة قد ضاقت ذراعاً من هذا الاستيلاء على التلفزيون وقطع متعتها من مشاهدة مهند في (العشق الممنوع) 



فكانت تمارس هوايتها المعتادة والتحدث مع نفسها بصوت غير مسموعة لحاج بله حتى تسلم من لسانه :  

( السجم ده بقى حاكرنا وماسك الريمود ومكنكش فيه تقول بطير منه لدرجة مرات بيكون نائم وحاضنه  



بس ذكرني ام شهد مع بناتها حقو الواحد يتضامن معهن ونعمل انتفاضة ضد الطغاة هنا وهناك ) 
[/justify]




غايتو جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

غايتو جنس غايتو



ده استياء و لا اعجاب :ANSmile33:
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

حاج بلة (الجزيرة مباشر) حاجة السرة (العشق الممنوع)

(1)

 
  [justify]الاحداث الساخنة جعلت من حاج بله مدمن لقناة الجزيرة مما جعلته يترك عادته  اليومية 

وهي الجلوس امام منزله وهوايته المفضلة في (مشاغلة) كل من يمر امام منزله وحوارته مع عمران و محاسن وهيثم ، 

فلم يفق من تغطية الجزيرة لاستفتاء الانفصال وجد نفسه ( مباشر) مع ما يحدث في تونس 

تبعتها الجزيرة باحداث الثورة الشعبية في مصر والتي تمتع بها بدرجة جعلته يمنى نفسه ان يكون وسط تلك الاحداث العظيمة 

و ثورة الشعوب المتضهدة من جانب الحكام الظلمة الذين استمروا الحكم حتى اصبحوا يفكروا في توريثه الى ابنائهم .

 وعلى النقيض كانت حاجة السرة قد ضاقت ذراعاً من هذا الاستيلاء على التلفزيون وقطع متعتها من مشاهدة مهند في (العشق الممنوع) 



فكانت تمارس هوايتها المعتادة والتحدث مع نفسها بصوت غير مسموعة لحاج بله حتى تسلم من لسانه :  

( السجم ده بقى حاكرنا وماسك الريمود ومكنكش فيه تقول بطير منه لدرجة مرات بيكون نائم وحاضنه  



بس ذكرني ام شهد مع بناتها حقو الواحد يتضامن معهن ونعمل انتفاضة ضد الطغاة هنا وهناك ) 
[/justify]



حاااااااج بله الخترررري
ختري هو ولا ختريه السبحه
تخريمه
:ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ده استياء و لا اعجاب :ANSmile33:




ياباني أصلي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياطارق حامد والله انا مالايقل عن ساعتين وانا بستمتع بطريقة السرد الجميله

والاسلوب الشيق في طرح القضايا الموجوده في الساحه من خلال شخصية الحاج بله وعمران

في البداية كان لدي احساس بانها اقتباس من الحاج مزكر لكن حينما استرسلت في القرايه لقيت انه يوجد الكثير من الاختلاف

وعموما ياريت لو تواصل وياريت لو تحاول توصل الشغل دا للاعلام دراما ازاعة فهو بالجد عمل ممكن اجد حيز ويملا الساحه

رغم اني كنت زهجان لكن والله استمتعت بالجد واتمنى انك تطور الامكانية الكتابيه الموجوده عندك
كل الود يارائع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

ياباني أصلي



هههههههه والله انا ذاتي شغلت الفهامة ويادوب فهمت 
صدفة يا حبيب وغير مقصودة :58:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

ياطارق حامد والله انا مالايقل عن ساعتين وانا بستمتع بطريقة السرد الجميله

والاسلوب الشيق في طرح القضايا الموجوده في الساحه من خلال شخصية الحاج بله وعمران

في البداية كان لدي احساس بانها اقتباس من الحاج مزكر لكن حينما استرسلت في القرايه لقيت انه يوجد الكثير من الاختلاف

وعموما ياريت لو تواصل وياريت لو تحاول توصل الشغل دا للاعلام دراما ازاعة فهو بالجد عمل ممكن اجد حيز ويملا الساحه

رغم اني كنت زهجان لكن والله استمتعت بالجد واتمنى انك تطور الامكانية الكتابيه الموجوده عندك
كل الود يارائع



الاخ العزيز محمد حسن حامد 
اشكرك كثيرا على الاطراء والاشادة بحكاوي حاج بله وشكرا ايضا على النصائح طبعا لم افكر في ان اوصل هذا العمل الى الاعلام انما هي كتابات للترويح عن النفس حين يوجد وقت للفراغ مع احساسي بانه عمل لا يرقي ان يكون مادة اعلامية 
مرة اخري اشكرك على التشجيع وسعيد ان اكون سبب في اخراجك من حالة الزهج 
تحياتي واحترامي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أها يا حاج بله . . . 
حاجه السره عندها حق برضو . . . ما يجوز ينفرد بالتلفزيون ويحتضن الرموت
واصل بدون فواصل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أها يا حاج بله . . . 
حاجه السره عندها حق برضو . . . ما يجوز ينفرد بالتلفزيون ويحتضن الرموت
واصل بدون فواصل 




حاجة السرة من الشعوب المضهدة ههههههه
حاضر يا صديقي ح نواصل من غير فواصل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

 ام شهد جارة حاجة السرة ايضا تعجبها الاحداث الدرامية التي تحدث في مصر وايضا انتقاما من بناتها اللاتي استولوا على الريموت

 ويمارسون معها فن التعذيب في الانتقال من ام بي ثري و اسبستون و طيور الجنة و براعم 

و لاحد يعلم كيف استطاعت ام شهد ان تنقل الوضع لصالحها فهي الان في اليوم السابع من الانتفاضة المصرية 

ولازالت هي مسيطرة ومنتفضة على بناتها في دكتاتورية حتى تم تشبيها بالطاغية المصري 

وهتفوا ضدها : الشعب يريد اسقاط ريشبلا هههههه ده اسم الدلع بتاعها )

 سمع حاج بله حاجة السرة وهي تتكلم مع نفسها فقال لها :

 خلاص قمتي لي جنك (بطنطني) بتقول في شنو وين القهوة خلينا نظبط راسنا ده ونسمع خديجة بت قنة دي بمزاج .

 حاجة السرة : يا راجل انت جنيت وله شنو خديجة بت قنة شنو كمان 
(ان شاء الله القله اللي يكسروها في راسك ده )

 حاج بله : تاني رجعتي تطنطني بتقول في شنو ؟

 حاج السرة : ما بقول في حاجة اسع بجيب ليك القهوة 

 حاج بله : جيبها بسرعة بعد شوية بتجئ فيروز زياتي ولا جمانة نمور ولا ليلي الشيخلي عايزين ليهم قهوة كاربة 

بس ما يقوم يجيبوا لينا جميل عازر ولا جمال ريان يخربوا لينا مزاجنا .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)

حاجة السرة تتحدث مع نفسها مرة اخري : ( المطرطش ده حافظ لي اسمائهم كده  بالله التقول ممتحن فيهم 

الراجل كنكش في الريمود زي كنكشة مبارك ثلاثين  سنة في حكم مصر 

واسع كمان الشعب كله طلع الشارع بقول ليه اطلع بره  قالوا قال ليهم اطلعوا انتم 

و مُصّر على الكنكشة ان شاء يا بله تجيك الجاءت  لحسني مبارك 

حرمتنا من متابعة مهند و (العشق المجنون) وحتى لم يجئ يحضر  معانا المسلسل 

بس ما عنده غير سمر وبشرى الراجل قايل عمره عشرين سنة. ) 

حاج بله : يا خرابة وين القهوة . 

حاجة السرة :  جاية ما عندك صبر  

حاج بله : انا كان ما عندي صبر العندو منو اسع  في واحد بصبر زي صبري ده معاك. 

حاجة السرة مغتاظة ترد بصوت منخفض شوف المطرطش ده انا مفروض يدوني وسام عشان صبري معاك. 

حاجة السرة : يا حاج الباب بيدق  
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*حبيبنا شنو الشلهته دي


واصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

حبيبنا شنو الشلهته دي


واصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل



اسف اخي محمد حسن حامد انشغلت ارجو المعذرة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)

يذهب حاج بله ليفتح الباب ويجد من في الباب عمران

عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وشك ولا القمر .

حاج بله : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اهلا ببص 

عمران : والله انت الايام دي بقت اكعب مني مقرش اليوم كله وبقيت ما بتطلع بره شنو يا زول ان شاء الله عافية .

حاج بله: يازول اخوك بقي مدمن الجزيرة ندخل في استفتاء الجنوب 

نطلع في تونس نطلع من تونس نلقي نفسنا في ميدان التحرير ده غير عرض الازياء البزغلل العيون .

عمران : وده كمان دخلوا شنو بالاخبار والاحداث الساخنة دي

حاج بله: عارفك ح تطش شبكة زي اشارة الجزيرة اللي روحها المصريين من النايل سات 

عمران : سمح عملتني زي اشارة الجزيرة اها قول لينا شنو الدخل عرض الازياء مع اخبار الجزيرة؟

حاج بله : خديجة ، فيروز ، ليلي ، جمانة ، وهيبة!!!


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)

عمران : ده شنو يا زول انت اظنك الطشية شبكة  

حاج بله : هههههه  والله انت بس الطاشي ديل مذيعات الجزيرة

 خديجة بت قنة ، فيروز زياتي ،  ليلي الشيخلي ، جمانة نمور و وهيبة بوحلايس  

يا ملحوس هههههه 

عمران : والله لقيتك خطير انت يا زول ما بقيت اعلامي عديل !! 

حاج  بله : انت قايلني زي الخرابة الجوه دي ماحي (رامات) بس همها كلوا تشوف  العشق الممنوع و مهند 

مع اني انا زاتي فاقد ناس سمر وبشري  ههههه

عمران : ههههههه يعني انت لازم تدخل وجعك دي بعدين يا زول مهند عرفانوه اها التانين ديل شنو ؟ 

حاج بله : ديل العايزين يوديني تركيا تاني  

عمران : يا زول يعني ديل زي (نور) ؟ 

حاج بله : احلا كمان. 

عمران : هههههههههههه اها وشنو رائك في الحاصل في مصر ده ؟ 

حاج بله : يا زول والله حسني مبارك ح يموت قهر ساي ؟ 

عمران : كيف الكلام ده ؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)

حاج بله : يازول ده كان قايل نفسه مؤمن خالص و ما في واحد 

ح يقدر يقلعوا من مكانوه جوا جهجوه بالفيس بوك . 

عمران : والله بقيت خطيييييييير كمان جابت ليها فيس بوك

حاج بله : والله انت ساي مستهون بقدارتي  

عمران : هههههههههههه كده  قول شنو قصة الفيس بوك دي ؟ 

حاج بله : اسع كان جاءت الماحية رامات الجوه دي وسمعت كلامي ده ما كانت اثقفت 

وعرفت ليها حاجة لكن مرمي الله ما بترفع  

عمران : ههههههههه والله حاجة السرة دي ح تدخل الجنة بسبب لسانك الطويل عليها ده 

حاج بله : اها يا اوكامبو 

عمران : خلاص عايز تقبل علي ؟ اسع الدخل اوكامبو هنا شنو ؟ 

حاج بله : اوكامبو ده وظيفته شنو وبشتغل في شنو ؟ 


عمران : خلاص فهمت قصدك يعني انا بدفاع عن حاجة السرة طيب كده قول لي 

دخل الفيس بوك شنو بالثورة في مصر والفيس بوك ده ذاتو شنو ؟ 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*حبيبنا اديك العافيه


ونتمنى انك ماتقيف يازول يارائع


محبة شدييده
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

حبيبنا اديك العافيه


ونتمنى انك ماتقيف يازول يارائع


محبة شدييده



الله يعافيك 

ان شاء الله 

نفس المشاعر الجميلة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)


حاج بله : يعني عامل ما عارفوه ولا عايز تمتحني ، الفيس بوك يا بتاع الانترنت 



هو احد مواقع الترابط الاجتماعي على شبكة الانترنت مؤسس الموقع شاب عمره 24 اسمه مارك زوكربرج 




عمران : والله بالجد خطير طيب وعلاقته شنوبالاحداث في مصر



حاج بله : يا خلف الله ما عذبتنا الفيس بوك بدات الثورة المصرية منه 



فهنالك شباب مصري يشارك في الفيس بوك عمل ليهم قروب وسموها حركة السادس من ابريل 



اها ناس السادس من ابريل دعوا للمظاهرات ضد الحكومة من خلال الفيس بوك 



و بدات الشرارة من هناك ومن 25 يناير صاحبك جاهوه اسهال مسكين اسع بكون فاقد سوائل



عمران : ههههههههه والله انت ذاتك بقيت زي المصريين



حاج بله : يا زول والله الشعب المصري ده شعب دمه خفيف جدا شعاراتهم كانت لذيذة جدا 




عمران : وهم فعلا شعب نكتة وشعاراتهم كانت شنو ؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

(7)


حاج بله : يعني عامل ما عارفوه ولا عايز تمتحني ، الفيس بوك يا بتاع الانترنت 



هو احد مواقع الترابط الاجتماعي على شبكة الانترنت مؤسس الموقع شاب عمره 24 اسمه مارك زوكربرج 




عمران : والله بالجد خطير طيب وعلاقته شنوبالاحداث في مصر



حاج بله : يا خلف الله ما عذبتنا الفيس بوك بدات الثورة المصرية منه 



فهنالك شباب مصري يشارك في الفيس بوك عمل ليهم قروب وسموها حركة السادس من ابريل 



اها ناس السادس من ابريل دعوا للمظاهرات ضد الحكومة من خلال الفيس بوك 



و بدات الشرارة من هناك ومن 25 يناير صاحبك جاهوه اسهال مسكين اسع بكون فاقد سوائل



عمران : ههههههههه والله انت ذاتك بقيت زي المصريين



حاج بله : يا زول والله الشعب المصري ده شعب دمه خفيف جدا شعاراتهم كانت لذيذة جدا 




عمران : وهم فعلا شعب نكتة وشعاراتهم كانت شنو ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حمد لله علي السلامة 
واصل من غير فواصل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حمد لله علي السلامة 
واصل من غير فواصل




و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يسلمك يا ملك 

حاضرين 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(8)


حاج بله : اسمع يا سيدي الجماعة بقولوا: 


(ياسوزان قولي للبيه ... ربع قرن كفايه عليه) 



(ياجمال قل لبوك ... شعب مصر بيكرهوك ) 


 (بن علي بيناديك ... فندق جده مستنيك)  


(هو مبارك عايز ايه ... عايز الشعب يبوس رجليه ) 



(هما بياكلوا حمام وبط ... وكل الشعب جاء له الضغط) 

(شيلوا مبارك وحطوا خروف ... يمكن يحكم بالمعروف) 

(ارحل يعني امشي امكن ما تفهمشي) 

عمران : ههههههههههههه خلاص يا زول نخليك تقوم تلحق ناس جمانة 

حاج بله : هههههههههههه بيكون اسع جاء جميل عازر يقعد ليك بالجنبة زي داير يرفع ليه كورنر 

عمران : ههههههههههههه فتك بعافية 

حاج بله : الله يعافيك . 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*لك التحيه مشروع الكاتب اوالراوي

او السيناريست طارق حامد

لاتستعجل الف واكتب براحتك ووصل اشياءك حتى تصل للناس بعد ان تستمتع بها
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم طارق ان انتهاجك في الكتابة الروائية والتي تنقل المواقف الحياتية هي اصدق الكتابات واحسب ما كتبته انت هنا هي معايشة صادقة لواقع سوداني خالص وتعبير عن بيئة نعيشها في حياتنا ولتسمح لنا ان نقول انك تمتلك ناصية التعبير الروائي الجزل مع سلاسة الاسلوب وتجدنا جد شاكرين لك علي اتاحة هذا العمل الرائع لنا هنا عبر منبرنا الشامخ 
تخريمه :- طبعا لحداثة انضمامي مؤخرا للمنبر قمت البارحة واثناء قرب نهاية المباراة الاولي باستاد الزعيم وقررت قراءة كل ما كتبته من اول روايه وحتي اخرها وعندما فرغت وجدت حتي المباراة الثانية قد انتهت وقلت في قرارة نفسي ان ارسل لك انذارا قانونيا بعدم انزال حلقة جديدة تتزامن مع قيام مباراة 
لك ودي يارائع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

لك التحيه مشروع الكاتب اوالراوي

او السيناريست طارق حامد

لاتستعجل الف واكتب براحتك ووصل اشياءك حتى تصل للناس بعد ان تستمتع بها



دائما تغمرني بهذا الكرم الكتابي 

و يكفيني ان هنالك من يستمتع بكتاباتي من امثالكم

تسلم كثير ولك ودي واحترامي  
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم طارق ان انتهاجك في الكاتبة الروائية والتي تنقل المواقف الحياتية هي اصدق الكتابات  واحسب ما كتبته انت هنا هي معايشة صادقة لواقع سوداني خالص وتعبير عن بيئة نعيشها في حياتنا  ولتسمح لنا ان نقول انك تمتلك ناصية التعبير الروائي الجزل مع سلاسة الاسلوب وتجدنا جد شاكرين لك علي اتاحة هذا العمل الرائع لنا هنا عبر منبرنا الشامخ 
 تخريمه :- طبعا لحداثة انضمامي مؤخرا للمنبر قمت البارحة واثناء قرب نهاية المباراة  الاولي باستاد الزعيم وقررت قراءة كل ما كتبته من اول روايه وحتي اخرها وعندما فرغت وجدت حتي المباراة الثانية قد انتهت  وقلت في قرارة نفسي ان ارسل لك انذارا قانونيا بعدم انزال حلقة جديدة تتزامن مع قيام مباراة 
 لك ودي يارائع



الاستاذ الفاضل ابراهيم 
اشكر تفضلك علي وقراءة حكاوي حاج بله كلها كما اشكرك على الاطراء وهذا الاكليل من الكلمات التي نشرت عبيرها هنا ولا تدري مدي سعادتي بمداخلتك 
شكرا اخي الكريم وقد تقبلت الانزار القانوني بصدر رحب وان شاء الله نراعي ذلك مستقبلا 
ودي وعظيم امتناني لشخصكم العزيز 
*

----------


## محمد زمراوي

*انا راجيك وين الباقي 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا لا لا مبالغة .. خفظك الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد زمراوي
					

انا راجيك وين الباقي 



جاييك ما تفوت بعيد 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا لا لا مبالغة .. خفظك الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم يا حبيب وربنا يحفظك انت كمان 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حاج بله وحكومة التكنوقراط 

(1)

لم تخفي حاجة السرة سعادتها بنهاية حكم الطاغية حسني مبارك 

وشاركت الشعب المصري بزغروة جلجلت بها اركان البيت واستغرب لها حاج بله 

حاج بله : هيع ابشري مالك يا علاء الدين جبريل راجلك عرس ، الزغاريد فوق شنو ؟

حاجة السرة: ( تعرس ركبايك ان شاء الله ) فرحانة عشان المصريين حسهم انقرش يقول للراجل ارحل يعني امشي امكن ما تفهميشي 

والراجل عامل نائم قلعوا قلع من الكرسي التقول ملصقنوه فيه بصباع امير 

حاج بله: انا عارفك انت ما فرحانة عشان كده انت فرحان عشان انا فاتح الجزيرة طوالي وانت ما قادرة تشوفي مهند اسع جميل عازر ده مالوه عيبي لي ما اوجه من مهند هههههههه

حاجة السرة : والله عليك جنس حساده شن جاب لي جاب 

حاج بله : امانة في زمتك انت مش فرحانة عشان خلاص موضوع مصر خلص من الجزيرة 

حاجة السرة : بدام ما حلفتني اي كلامك صاح 

حاج بله : ما قلتوا نوبة ههههههههه طريقة لك مافي عندنا خيارين يا مشينا اليمن او الجزائر و امكن الناس الطيارتهم مؤجلة ديك ههههههههه

حاجة السرة : وديل منو كمان ؟

حاج بله: هوووووووي يا مره امشي شوف ليك شغلة اقضيها عايز توديني في داهية انت وله شنو 

حاجة السرة : اسع القالوا نوبة منو ؟

حاج بله : امشي سوى لينا القهوة بطلي الكلام الكتير ، انا طالع بره ارجى عمران يجئ 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اخونا طارق عمران ماجاء ولا الحاصل شنو منتظرين الخرابه يجي عشان تواصل
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

اخونا طارق عمران ماجاء ولا الحاصل شنو منتظرين الخرابه يجي عشان تواصل



الحبيب ابراهيم جاييك برواقة ان شاء الله شوية شغلة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

[justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]يخرج حاج بله الى مكانه المعهود في مكان جلوسه المعتادة امام منزله بعد غيبة وذلك لانشغاله بمتابعته للاخبار الساخنة في الجزيرة ومن تتابع الاخبار وسرعتها اصبح لا يستطيع التحرك من امام شاشة التلفز وخلق ذلك ضغط كبير على حاجة السرة التي حرمها من متابعة مسلسلها المفضل (العشق الممنوع) ، ارتاحت اليوم هي قليلا من تسلط حاج بله واحتكاره للريموت بصورة مزعجة 
 جلس حاج بله امام منزله في انتظار حضور صديقه عمران وبينما هو جالس مر عليه هيثم بهجة كما يسميه حاج بله 

[/justify]

هيثم : السلام عليكم يا فردة 


 
حاج بله : فردة الشبشب اللي يقطوعوه ليك في راسك المجلط ده 


 
هيثم : شنو يا حاج مالك مسخن كده بعدين نحن قولنا ليك راسي ما مجلط يا دقه قديمة ده جّل يا فردة 


 
حاج بله : ان شاء الله يجلوك زي العدة يا مطرطش

 
هيثم : هههههههههه يازول مالك مسخن كده الليلة 


 
حاج بله : كدي خلي سخانتي ماشي وين من الصباح طبعا اكيد ماشي تاخذ المعلوم 


 
هيثم : هههههههه الاستوك خلص عشان كده ماشي اجيب المؤنة ههههه يادوب عرفتك مالها قالبه معاك كده 



عشان ما شميت الريحة من الصباح 


 
حاج بله : ها المطرطش ده نحن راسنا قائلوه زي راسك الكعب ده الريحة دي لزي عينتك ده 


 
هيثم : تمام يا معلم 


 
حاج بله : كدي خلي طرطشتك دي وقول لي انت بتعرف الفيس بوك وله راسك المدوقس ده مافيه غير الهباب داك 


 
هيثم : والله خطير يا فردة انت بقيت تعرف الفيس بوك كمان ؟!! 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)



حاج بله : خطراتك بالدقشة ان شاء الله طيب ما شفت الرجال في مصر عمل شنو بالفيس بوك 



وانت قاعد تضحك معي دي وتحب لي دي و له متابع فنانك المجلط شعره زي شعرك ده

 
 هيثم : كيف يا زول انا زمان ما قلت ليك نحن حزب البهجةنمسك ليكم البلد دي نخليكم آخر بهجة 



حركات الساسة والسياسين دي ما بتنفع معانا

 
 حاج بله : ان شاء الله السوس ينخر سنونك تمسكوها عشان تفطرونا غرزة وتغدونا بت لندن وتعشونا بت القلعة 


 هيثم : هههههههههههه شفتوا الفردة ده مواكب كيف ؟
 
 حاج بله : ان شاء الموكب اللي يعفصك يا مسنحو خلاص امشي اركب الهوا 

 
 هبثم : عارفك وحشاك الريحة ههههههه مع السلامة يا فردة
 
 حاج بله : خلاص يالله انقلع يا فردة جزمة 

 
 هيثم : ههههههههه طيب يا منتظر الزيدي ح احرمك من الريحة 

 
 حاج بله : ههههههه والله الجنه لذيد بشكل انا منتظرالزيدي وهو بوش  

 ذهب هيثم وترك حاج بله في انتظار عمران الذي دائما ما يتاخر عليه
 

  جلس حاج بله يسلم على هذا و يتحدث مع هذا ...
 

 واخيرا ظهر عمران من بعيد وهو يحدث نفسه مصيبتك مصيبة حاج بله الليلة ما بريحك 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)

 عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حاج بله : نعمل شنو غايتو رد السلام فرض وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا بص الحلة

عمران : يعني لازم تختمها بختمك ده شنو اليوم مالك طلعت انت كمان اخليت ميدان التحرير؟

حاج بله : هههههه يازول ناس جماعة ميدان التحرير ده طلعوا رجال اولاد رجال رفضوا يحزحوا من مكانهم لقيت زحوا ليك تمثال رمسيس مكانه

عمران : هههههههههه تعرف حسني مبارك ليه كم سنة كدى بديك احساس انه قاعدين يسندوه ويوقفوه عشان يقول خطابه

حاج بله : قصدك زي الجماعة الحيطهم عايزة تقع ويسندوها بعود

عمران : بس ياها ذاتها ، اها الجديد شنو؟

حاج بله : التكنوقراط !!!

عمران : لا لا لا دي ثقافة سياسية عالية جدا وشنو التكنوقراط ده ؟

حاج بله : ما خيبت ظني فيك يا المطموس عارفك ما بتكون فهمت حاجه، اها سمح اسمعني، 

 قاليك الكلمة دي في الأساس كدي يونانيه، تلقاك اليونان ما بتعرفها ههههههه 

 المهم يا اللخو، الكلمة لو ختيت بالك سمح بتلقاها من كلمتين، الأولي تكنو وقاليك معناها حاجة فنيه، 

 الكلمة التانيه قراط تكون مشيت لي الدهب هسي يا الشفقان، قراط دي معناها السلطة الله يازاها، 

 ما تقهي فوقي كدي شكلك ما فهمت.

عمران : هههههههههه والله لقيت هواك وضريت عيشك البركة في الجزيرة

حاج بله : يا زول صاحبك عب كبير بس البلد ضيقة اسع كان الجزيرة استعانوا بي 

 ح اكون احسن من عزمي بشارة و عبدالبارئ عطوان في التحليل السياسي

عمران : بقيت خطير عديل اها احداث مصر وانتهت تاني ح تتكلم في شنو؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
(5)

حاج بله : احداث مصر لسع ما انتهت القصة حتاخذ ليها اقل شئ ستة شهور 

وحتى كان انتهت 

نركب الطيارة ونمشي اليمن مسخن والجزائر والبحرين وليبيا والطائرة المؤجلة دي كان يعمل ليها اسكيديوال !!!

 
عمران : ودي شنو كمان ؟

 
حاج بله : مش قلت ليك انت مسطح بقيت زي الخرابة الجوه دي ههههههه

 
عمران : خلاص وجعك ده لازم تجيب سيرته 


 
حاج بله : ماهي مسطحة زيك كده لما قلت ليها نفس الكلام القلتوه ليك سالتني نفس سؤالك ده 


 
عمران : اها والجواب شنو؟

 
حاج بله : يازول ابعد مني بلا الجواب شنو بلا حركات معاك ، انت يا عمران سمعت بقصة الزول الواقف وراء عمر سليمان ؟

 
عمران : طرطشت الكلام سمح ، مالو الزول الواقف وراء عمر سليمان ؟

 
عمران : طبعا اولاد بمبه ما دمهم خفيف وما تفوت عليهم حاجة في واحد كده كان واقف وراء عمر سليمان 



لما قال خطاب التنحي التاريخي 


 
عمران : اي لاحظت ليه كان واقف زي تماثيل الشمع 


 
حاج : بس ياهو زاتوه 


 
عمران : مالوه قال عنه شنو ؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
(6)

 حاج بله : اول حاجة عملوا ليه سيرة ذاتية:

الاسم : الراجل الواقف وراء عمر سليمان 

 الوظيفة : الوقوف وراء عمر سليمان

 محل الاقامة : وراء عمر سليمان 

 عمران : ههههههههه والله بالغوا 

 حاج بله : اصبر لسع انت شفت حاجة 

 قالوا ليك اشهر ثلاثة حاجات في مصر دلوقت

1- ميدان التحرير

2-      وائل غنيم

3-      الراجل الواقف وراء عمر سليمان

عمران : والله فعلا المصريين ديل شعب نكتة 

 حاج بله : يازول شيل الصبر لسع الكلام كتير

 *سي ان ان قالت الراجل اللى وراء عمر سليمان يثير ضجة في الشارع المصري 

و اجتماعات مكثفة لاوباما للكشف عن 

 *دعوة للاعتصام لتبديل النسر بالراجل الوراء عمر سليمان في العلم المصري

 عمران : هههههههههه والله الراجل جننوا جن 

 حاج بله : انت شفت حاجة اصبر اتم ليك الباقي 

 قال ليك رجل هز عرش الفيس بوك في مصر 

 يا جماعة نحن نعمل وقفة ونروح ميدان التحرير تاني ونعمل مظاهرات من جديد عشان ما هينفع كدة 

 لازم نعرف مين الراجل اللى ورا عم سليمان دة وشعارنا هيبقي الشعب يريد معرفة الراجل اللي وراء عمر سليماااااان 

 عمر سليمان لوكالة الانباء الفرنسية : محدش شاف الراجل اللى كان ورايا؟ 

 اصل خلصت الكلميتين ملقيتش المحفظة وانا معرفوش اساسا.
 عاجل : تجميد أرصدة الراجل اللى وراء عمر سليمان 
  
في مفاجاتة من العيار الثقيل : 

الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان يعترف للنائب العام بانه هو فعلا الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههههههههه
ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههههههههه
ما شاء الله




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سعيد بانني قد ادخلت البهجة على نفسك 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)

الجزيرة : مبارك سافر لدبي ... العربية: مبارك سافر الى لندن ... التلفزيون المصري : مبارك في شرم الشيخ ... 



والحقيقة هي : مبارك في منزل الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان 


 
بيان عاجل:صرح مصدر مسئول ان الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان هو الراجل اللي كانوا مأجرين القصر منه !! .. كان مستني يأخذ المفاتيح 


 
اسمع دي يا عمران قال آخر نكته في مصر :

 
لما عمر سليمان لقى الراجل اللى الواقف وراه بقة اشهر منه .. قرر يغير أسمه للراجل الواقف قدام الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليماااااااااان 


 
تعرف يا عمران والراجل اللي استلم الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان ده طلع كمان عندي راي في كلام الحكماء 


 
عمران: هههههههه اسع انت فرقك منو شنو ، رايه شنو في كلام الحكماء ؟ 
حاج بله : قال الحكاء قالوا وراء كل عظيم إمراة وانا اقول وراء كل عمر سليمان الراجل اللى واقف وراء عمر سليمان 


 
وقال : لو لم اكن مصريا لوددت ان أكون الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان 


 
الله ... الوطن ... الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان 


 
حفظ الله مصر وأهلها والراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان 


 
وفي نهاية الموضوع قام لبس وش الجدية وقال:

 
في نهاية موضوعي يا جماعة انا كنت بهزر بس لازم نفوق .. 



احنا لسع مخلصين للثورة .. ولزام نأخذ حقنا من كل اللى سرقونا وسرقوا البلد ولازم نعرف عظمة اللى عملناه ، 



والعالم كله منبهر بالمصريين ، والاهم من كدة لازم كلنا نعرف مين الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان هههههه

 
وقال: الراجل دة لو عرف أن أنا اللي عملت الصورة ديه ممكن يوديني ورا عمر سليمان مش ورا الشمس ههههههههه

 
عمران: هههههههه والله بالغ ياخي ديل ناس دمه خفيف بصورة رهيبة ... 



اها فتك بعافية يا الراجل اللي بحكي عن الراجل الورا عمر سليمان 


 
حاج بله : ههههههههه مع السلامة يامسطح فردة حاجة السرة 


 
عمران : ههههههههه مع السلامة   
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الاستاذ حامد
مسلسل رائع وجميل 
دمت
                        	*

----------


## العنيد الكبير

*والله الحكاية دي ما حاتخلص نحن حانخلص قبلها وتقبل مروري يا مبدع ولو محتاج لي دفرة بنديك مافي مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## Mazzin Ozil

*لك التحية شغل جميل والله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هههههههههه مبالغة والله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

الاستاذ حامد
مسلسل رائع وجميل 
دمت



تسلم الاخ الفاضل زيادة-ود الفضل 
شكرا كثير على المرور والاطراء 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العنيد الكبير
					

والله الحكاية دي ما حاتخلص نحن حانخلص قبلها وتقبل مروري يا مبدع ولو محتاج لي دفرة بنديك مافي مشكلة



الاخ الكريم العنيد الكبير 
تسلم يا زعيم وما عدمناك 
شكرا كثير على المرور والدعم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mazzin Ozil
					

لك التحية شغل جميل والله



شكرا كثيرا يا مازن على المرور والاطراء 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هههههههههه مبالغة والله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابو الخالد يا جميل شكرا المؤازرة والمرور 
*

----------


## hamadto

*ياحليلك يا السره قلبي معاك
                        	*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااع نرجو مذيدا من حكاوي حاج بلة
*

----------


## khalid ahmed

*ابداع والله ..معالجة وتناول لمواضيع هامة بشكل ساخر ومشوق من غير تفريغ للمضمون...اكيد انت كاتب محترف
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamadto
					

ياحليلك يا السره قلبي معاك



نشكرك لك تضامنك مع حاجة السرة يا حبيب 
سعيد بالمرور 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااع نرجو مذيدا من حكاوي حاج بلة



تسلم يا حبيب على المرور 
رجاءك عند امر حاضرين ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khalid ahmed
					

ابداع والله ..معالجة وتناول لمواضيع هامة بشكل ساخر ومشوق من غير تفريغ للمضمون...اكيد انت كاتب محترف



تسلم يا خالد على الاطراء 
اخوك هاوي وكمان كسلان 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(1)[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]


ليس كعادته يوميا في التحدث والتعليق علي اي شئ يمر من امامه 
مما ادخل الشك في حاجة السرة فقالت ياربي الراجل ده مشي ليه مشوار وماكلمني 
ولو طلع قدام الباب كان سمعته صوته وضحكاته 
وكان من قبيل كورك لي عشان القهوة ياربي الراجل ده مشى وين من الصباح كده ؟
لم يكن حاج بله قد خرج من منزله انما كان يجلس امام شاشة التلفزيون 
وكان قد اقفل التلفزيون ولازال الريموت في يده دخلت حاج السرة 
لتجد حاج بله وهو في هذه الحالة الغير متوقعة منه

حاجة السرة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حاج بله: مالك شفتي ليك شيطان 
حاجة السرة : مالك يا راجل الحاصل عليك شنو والمات منو ؟
حاج بله : يموتوا ركبايك ان شاء الله اصلهم ميتين 
حاجة السرة : خلي ركباي انت مالك عيان ؟
حاج بله : اي عيان 
حاجة السرة: سجمي مالك ؟
حاج بله : لا قومي سكلبي كمان شنو سجمي اصلك نفسك اموت 
حاجة السرة : يا راجل خاف ربك !!! 
وقول لي انت مالك الحاصل عليك شنو قاعد قدام التلفزيون والتلفزيون مطفئ 
وماسك الريموت في ايدك وقاطع الحركة زي القذافي في العزيزية الناس يضربوا في بلده وهو لابت قاطع الحركة 
حاج بله : ما ياهو ده زاتوه المجننا ومزهجنا ؟
حاجة السرة : كيفين يعني شنو هو المجننك و المزهجك ؟
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)

[justify] 
حاج بله : يا مره جاءني اكتئاب من شوفت الاخبار الواحد غير القتل و الموت ما قاعد يشوف حاجة !!!!
حاجة السرة: ما براك مكنكش في الريموت وبقيت عامل لي فيها عزمي بشارة وحرمتني من شوفت مهند في العشق الممنوع ، 
اها خم وصر بقيت محتاج لدكتور نفساني !!!
حاج بله : ان شاء الجن اللي ما يلقو ليه طبيب خلاص داير تعملني مجنون !!!
امشي ساي من قدام وشي اقوم افك فيك اكتئابي ده 
حاجة السرة : سمح خلاص مشيت بس عليك الله قوم اطلع الشارع ما تقعد القعدة دي تقوم حالتك دي تزيد زيادة ...
حاج بله : ما صدقت لقيتي ليك جنازة و عايزة تشبعي فيها لطم خلاص عملتني (جننياتر) !!! عديل ، 
امشي انقلعي من وشي واعملي القهوة وجيبها لي في خشم الباب 
يخرج حاج بله ليجلس في مكانه المعتاد امام منزله كانت حالته المزاجية سيئة جدا وهو في حالة اكتئاب متاخرة ، 
فقد كان لما يشاهده في تنقله بين القنوات الاخبارية اثر كبير في ما يحدث له .
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)



وبدا يتحدث مع نفسه شباب مصر كانت ثورتهم دمها خفيف وطبعا ده لانه المصريين شعب نكته 

قام جأنا القذافي وبدا لينا القصة ظريفة بي انا رجل من البادئة اعيش في خيمة 

ولما سخن قال سوف نزحف عليهم دار دار بيت بيت شارع شارع زنقة زنقة لما جاب لينا الزنقة نحنا 

قاموا إدخلوا الجماعة وبقي يضربوا فيه بالطائرات و هرسو ليه بلده هرس والقصة ما بقت حلوة 

وكمان في الجهة التانية على عبدالله صالح الجماعة معتصمين ليهم اكثر من شهرين وهو عامل اضان جلد 

غايتو و يقول ليهم (فاتكم القطار فاتكم القطار) دي حالة اخير منها العرس 

وبينما هو كذلك يرى محاسن وقد ظهرت من بعيد فاعتدل في جلسته 

قائلا : اهو كدى الاكتئاب ح يروح 


اقتربت محاسن منه 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4) 
محاسن : السلام عليكم يا حاج بله 

حاج بله : (مشى قلت ليك الاكتئاب خلاص ح يروح ، اها ما قالت عمي بله ) وعليكم السلام بستهم 

محاسن : دائما رافع من معنوياتي

حاج بله : ( انتي بس وافقي ومعنوياتك دي اخليها ليك في السما)

انتي براك ما عايزة ترفعي من معنواياتك وعايشة دور الحزينة لسع الدنيا حلوة وجميلة 

ما سمعتي نانسي عجرم بتقول :

الدنيا حلوة واحلى سنين

بنعيشها واحنه ياناس عاشقين

ننسى الليفاتنه ونعيش حياتنه عالحب متواعدين

محاسن : لكن لقيتك خطير كمان قاعد تعرف غنا نانسي عجرم ؟!!!

حاج بله : شايفك مستخفى بمقدراتي يا محاسن 

محاسن : ابدا والله انت طلعت روحك شابة جداً 

حاج بله : (روحي براها) عشان تامنوا 

محاسن : ههههههههه لقيتك صعب والله مع السلامة

حاج بله : ما بدري يا ستهم 

محاسن : بدري من عمرك لكن عندي مشوار ضروري سلم لي علي حاجة السرة 

حاج بله : تسلمي من كل بلاء نكمل كلامنا مرة تانية 

محاسن : ان شاء الله مع السلامة 

تذهب محاسن و تتغير الحالة المزاجية لحاج بله وارتفاع معنوياته بعد الحوار الدار بينه وبين محاسن 

بل ظهرت اسنانه بعد ان كان في حالة اكتئاب قبل حضور محاسن 

عمران كان قريب من حاج بله وسمع ما دار من حوار بينه وبين محاسن 

لكنه تاخر حتى يكتمل هذا الحوار و لا يقطعه .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)

عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حاج بله : و عليكم السلام انت قاعد تلبت زي الحرامي وين بس محاسن تمشي بجاي وانت تظهر .

عمران : ما ان قلت ما اقطع الحوار العربي الغنائي ده احسن اقيف بعيد بعد ما يكمل اجئ .

حاج بله : يالمسخوط يعني كنت سامع كل شئ ؟

عمران : طبعا وحتى اغنية نانسي عجرم ما فاتت علي ههههههه

حاج بله : تضحك سنونك مكسرات ان شاء الله بس شفت كيف الشرك قرب يقبض 

عمران : ياخي ده كلام شنو ده شرك وما عارف شنو انت بتقبض في قمري 

حاج بله : ان شاء الله القمائر يقبضوك فيها ناس النظام العام 

عمران : انت من زمن القمائر كانت كده يا حاج القمائر الان كلها بنايات شاهقة يعني بقت حتة راقية جدا 

حاج بله : سمح يا عصام الدين منو كده ما عارف 

عمران : منو عصام الدين ده ؟

حاج بله : ده مدير اراضي الخرطوم يا مسطح 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)

عمران : هههههههه سمح انت الليلة مالك مقبل علي ؟

حاج بله : مش كويس انك جئت بعد محاسن والله كان الا ياجزولك 

عمران : هههههههههه ليه كنت مالك ؟

حاج بله : والله كان عندي اكتئاب لمن السرة داير تسكلب 

صاحبك كان ظريف يقول لينا زنقه زنفه و انا رجل من البادية مناضل ثائر لحدي ما ثاروا عليه الجماعة

عمران : والحكاية قلبت اكشن 

حاج بله : اكشن ساي ده بقي فيلم رعب عديل ، 

زمان يا عمران كنا بنعرف في ليبيا دي مدينتين بس طرابلس وبنغازي 

اسع بقينا نعرف الزاوية ، البيضاء ، اجديبيا ، زليطن ، العزيزية ، الجوف و اشهرهم مصراته 

يازول مصراته دي القذافي عملها مصارين 

عمران : هههههههههههه والله كلامك صحيح بقت مصارين عديل من كترت الضرب 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لقيتك حافظ اغاني نانسي عجرم  يا صاحبي
حقيقة يا طارق ابداع اتمنى ان تعمل ليك قفزة اكبر من كده
وانت فاهمني
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)
 
لكن انت يا حاج بله الجابرك شنو على كدا؟ 
 
يا اخي الجزيرة دي ابعد منها واحضر العشق الممنوع مع حاجة السرة 
 
بالمناسبة هو العشق الممنوع ده شغالة من قبل ثورة مصر لحدي الان ما انتهت ؟
 
حاج بله : تنتهي وين يازول دي حلقاته اظنها بتكون اكثر من 160 حلقة
 
عمران : لا حولا 160 حلقة الاتراك ديل ح يغيروا ثقافتنا وسودانيتنا 
 
بمسلسلاتهم البقت اكثر من الصينين في السودان
 
حاج بله : بالمناسبة يا عمران اخبار اقرارات الذمة شنو ؟
 
عمران : اها قمت لي حركاتك ؟
 
حاج بله : يا زول حركات شنو ده ما قلته انا قالوه وزير العدل !!!
 
عمران : قلت لي محاسن مالها ؟
 
حاج بله : هههههههاي مالك يازول بقيت جبنة كدا ؟
 
عمران : الخواف ربى عياله ياخي ديل قالوه (الراجل يطلع لينا الشارع)
 
حاج بله : يعني حسني مبارك هدد ناسوه و بن علي هرب برضو هدد ناسه 
 
لقد هرمنا هرمنا يا عمران في انتظار هذه اللحظة التاريخية 
 
عمران : انا كمان بقول ليك زي ما بتقول المره العجوزة 

البيجيبوها في الجزيرة مع عمك احمد هرمنا وبتقول : 
 
(ربنا يصبرهم وينسيهم ) 
 
بعد لخبطتك دي كان كده حاجة السرة ليها حق انت محتاج لطبيب نفسي هههههه يازول مع السلامة ونستك بقت ما حلوة 
 
حاج بله : ههههههههه بالله انت جبان للدرجة دي مع السلامة يا جبل الرجاف 
 
عمران : ههههههههه رجاف رجاف احسن من بيت الاشباح يازول خلاص مع السلامة
 
حاج بله : هههههههه مع السلامة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابداع و الله يا شيخ طارق و مافي اي كلام عجيييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اها . . . . وبعدين
اسامه انور عكاشه مريخاب اون لاين . . . واصل !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ابداع الاخ  الكريم طارق ** زميلنا عصام  عبد القادر مدير الاراضي  اصلا مستشار بوزارة العدل وكان قد سبق ان تولي وظيفة المدعي العام  ثم مديرا لاراضي الخرطوم ولقد تمت ترقيته حاليا وكيلا لوزارة العدل ** مودتي تتري
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*مبدع يا استاذ اجاثا كرستي 2 هههههه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

لقيتك حافظ اغاني نانسي عجرم يا صاحبي
حقيقة يا طارق ابداع اتمنى ان تعمل ليك قفزة اكبر من كده
وانت فاهمني



يا ماجد البس النظارة ده ما انا ده حاج بله :4_16_1:
تسلم يا صديقي القفزة دي ما عرفت كلمنا بيها في التلفون 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ابداع و الله يا شيخ طارق و مافي اي كلام عجيييييييييييب



تسلم يا غالي وده من ذوقك 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

اها . . . . وبعدين
اسامه انور عكاشه مريخاب اون لاين . . . واصل !!



انا بس ابقى اسامة كفاية كلك ذوق 

بواصل ان شاء الله في قصة جديدة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا ماجد البس النظارة ده ما انا ده حاج بله :4_16_1:
تسلم يا صديقي القفزة دي ما عرفت كلمنا بيها في التلفون 



جاموسه !!
يا ود البقعة خليك واضح وبلاش القفزات دى

تماس :-
اقطع دراعى ان ما كان حاج بله هو شيخ طارق ذآآآآآآآآآآآتو !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

ابداع الاخ الكريم طارق ** زميلنا عصام عبد القادر مدير الاراضي اصلا مستشار بوزارة العدل وكان قد سبق ان تولي وظيفة المدعي العام ثم مديرا لاراضي الخرطوم ولقد تمت ترقيته حاليا وكيلا لوزارة العدل ** مودتي تتري



تسلم يا استاذ نعم هو عصام عبدالقادر جدو الشيخ موسى ابو قصه زارنا في الدوحة وقد التقيته
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مبدع يا استاذ اجاثا كرستي 2 هههههه



 
شكرا يا مناوى اجاثا كريستي عديل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

جاموسه !!
يا ود البقعة خليك واضح وبلاش القفزات دى

تماس :-
اقطع دراعى ان ما كان حاج بله هو شيخ طارق ذآآآآآآآآآآآتو !!



طارق حامد يكتب عن شخصيات عاصرها في العالم الاسفيري :ANSmile30:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   

(1)   

طال غياب حاج بله عن مكانه المعهود وجلوسه يوميا امام منزله  وفقده جميع اهل الحي وخاصة عمران فهو بالنسبة له رفيق درب ومصدر بهجة له بحوارته الدمها خفيف ولما طال غياب حاج بله قرر عمران الذهاب الى حاج بله والسؤال عنه ولمعرفة سرغيابه طول هذه المدة . ذهب عمران لمنزل حاج بله وطرق الباب فتحت حاجة السرة الباب  


حاجة السرة: حبابك يا عمران .  

عمران: السلام عليكم اخبارك يا حاجة ان شاء تمام .  

حاجة السرة : (بصوت منخفض) تمام وين يا عمران مع صاحبك الدخل في حالة نفسية قربنا نوديه مستشفي التجاني الماحي . 

 (يضحك عمران من طريقة كلام حاجة السرة خوفاً من يسمعها حاج بله فلا تسلم من لسانه الطويل)  

عمران : كيفن الكلام ده مالوه الوصلوه للحالة دي شنو ؟ وسببه شنو ؟   

يسمع حاج بله  صوت عمران وينادي على حاجة السرة   

حاج بله : انت يا خرابة قاعدة تطنطن كده بتقول في شنو ؟ 

و موجه كلامه لعمران وانت وين لك زمن ما قاعد تجئ يا رويتر ؟  

عمران : هههههه تقولي شنو يا حاجة السرة والله زولك ده بودينا نحن كلنا محل قلت ده وهو ما بحصل ليه اي حاجة .  

حاجة السرة : هوي يا عمران امشي لصاحبك ده ساي ولا ما بنخلص من لسانه الطويل ده .  

حاج بله : انتي لسع قاعدة تطنطني يلا امشي سوي لينا قهوة وبطل الحنك ..   
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(2)



عمران : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حاج بله : وعليكم السلام الليلة القش ليك الدرب منو ؟

عمران : شنو يا عمك خير وسيلة للدفاع الهجوم !!!

حاج بله : اها يا مورينيو !!!

عمران : ههههههههه كمان بتعرف السبيشل ون .

حاج بله : كان جبت ليك الامية الجوه دي بتقول ليك اسمه لقايت جده السابع عشر !!!

عمران : منكم خوف ...

حاج بله : تخاف من خيالك ان شاء الله .

عمران : يا اخي ما تخفف لسانك ده مننا شوية . ان جائي اسال عنك وعن الغيبة الطويلة وانت تنتف في ريشنا !!!!

حاج بله : خلاص خليتك ..

عمران : كدي ما تاخدني في دوكة وكلمني الحاصل شنو ومالك معتكف في البيت ؟

حاج بله : والله يا عمران اخوك قرب يبقي جنانيتر ..

عمران : ههههههه يعني كلام حاجة السرة طلع جدّ ...

حاج بله : قالت شنو السجم دي ؟

عمران : خليك منها وقول لي الحاصل ليك شنو ؟

حاج بله : يازول باريت ليك الجزيرة والعربية قربت اركب التونسية ...

عمران : ههههههههه ليه الحاصل شنو؟

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(3)

حاج بله : كانوا ظريفين زنقة زنقة والواحد قاعد متين القذافي يجئ يلقي ليه خطاب عشان يضحك وفجاءة الفلم الكوميدي اتقلب لاكشن ضرب وقتل ودم وموت مناظر فظيعة.

عمران : والله كلامك صاح فجاءة الاحداث تغييرات بطريقة غريبة

حاج بله : غريبة وبس ونهاية الفلم ما كانت حلوة خالص والله ياعمران روح الانسان بقت رخيصة بشكل .

عمران : للاسف ده حتى الان بحصل في اليمن وفي سوريا ونفس السيناريو بطبق في سوريا ربك يستر علينا بس.

حاج بله : يا زول ولا يمن ولا سوريا تاني زاتو البقعد يشوف الحاجات دي منو احسن الواحد يرجع للمسلسلات التركية و يشوف ناس لميس و فتون ...

عمران : هههههههه والله احسن ليك يا عمك نحن ما بنقدر على قصة النفسيات دي

حاج بله : نفسيات في عينك انت و الحاقدة الجوه ديه ، كدي خلينا من الكلام ده وقول لينا اخبار الدنيا شنو ؟

عمران : ادريس ديبي !!!

حاج بله : مالو سجلوه في القمة يا زول هوي مش قلنا ما عايزين كلام في الخرابة السياسية دي مش ده رئيس تشاد؟

 

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*حمدا لله على عودة حاج بله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

حمدا لله على عودة حاج بله



الله يسلمك يا حبيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع دوما طارق حامد على الروائع
ماكنت تكمل 
وتخلي عمك بله يعرف ادريس دبي ده دفع كم لعروستنا السودانية
كان مشى الحته ديك بالجد

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب الرائع دوما طارق حامد على الروائع
ماكنت تكمل 
وتخلي عمك بله يعرف ادريس دبي ده دفع كم لعروستنا السودانية
كان مشى الحته ديك بالجد




تسلم يا مهدي من كل شر 
جائيك يا حبيب بالباقي شيل الصبر 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(4)

عمران : انا ما بتكلم عن الرئيس بتكلم عن العريس !!!

حاج بله : اسع المفروض يمشي التجاني الماحي منو ؟

عمران : ههههههههه يا زول ما تروق عشان افسر ليك.

حاج بله : اها فسر يا بروفسير  عبدالله الطيب .
عمران : كمان عملتني مرحوم الله يرحمنا دنيا واخرة 

حاج بله :مالك يا زول بقيت زي الشحاتين كدي قول ادريس ديبي مالو وعريس دي شنو؟

عمران : الرجل داير يعرس !!!

حاج بله : طيب ما يعرس ونحن مالنا ومالو !!!

عمران : مالك ونص الراجل ح يبقي نسيبكم .

حاج بله : كيف يعني الكلام ده !!! جاي يشيل الخرابة الجوى دي ويريحني .

عمران : ههههههههه والله انت دودتك دي كان ما دخلتها في اي موضوع ما بترتاح .

حاج بله : ياها شبه الدوود .

عمران : ههههه يا اخي حرام عليك ياخي المراة دي ما ترحمها شوية من لسانك الطويل ده .

حاج بله : لسانك ولسانها ان شاء الله بالقطع .

عمران : غايتو انت ما بتقدر .

حاج بله : كدي خليك من قُدرتي وقول لي ادريس ديبي عايز يبقي نسيبنا كيف ؟


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كدي خليك من حاج بله انت ليك يومين مافي مالك انشاء الله سلامه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

كدي خليك من حاج بله انت ليك يومين مافي مالك انشاء الله سلامه



مرحب بالحبيب مرتضي دياب الايام مزنوق نهاية السنة المالية والحسابات الختامية 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(5)

عمران : بتعرف موسى هلال؟

حاج بله : كيفين ما بعرفه ده مش زعيم الجنجويد ؟

عمران : عليك نور بس ياهو زاتوه هو متهم بانه مزعم الجنجويد.

حاج بله : طيب مالوه ده وعلاقة شنو بادريس دبي ؟

عمران : يا سيدي الرئيس ادريس دبي هو العريس وموسي هلال هو ابو العروسة .

حاج بله : يا زول شنو الكلام ده ؟ شن لمّة فلان مع فلانة ؟

عمران : إدريس دبي طلب بنت موسى هلال على سنة الله ورسوله 

حاج بله : سنة الله ورسوله ما عنده عليها اعتراض بس نحن بنسال شّن لمّه الشامي مع المغربي ؟ 

عمران : 26 مليون دولار !!!

حاج بلة : الكترابة طيارة وله شنو؟

عمران : والله زي ما بقول ليك المهر 26 مليون دولار 

حاج بله : هيييييييع والله ديل الرجال كدي اصبر لي اقعد ليك كويس وقعيد لي الكلام بشويش .

عمران : مهر العروسة 26 مليون والعرس كان في افخم فندق في الخرطوم السلام روتانا .

حاج بله : لكن ياعمران رئيس تشاد ده عمر كبير هو ما ازوج لحدي الان ؟

عمران : 13 !!!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(6)

حاج بله : والله فحل 13 الحكاية شنو هو ما مسلم ؟

عمران مسلم على ذمته الان 3 وعروستنا رقم 4 !!!

حاج بله : يعني الراجل كل ما تعُجبه واحدة بزوجها وبطلق واحدة يعني الراجل طالع مأكل نازل ما مأكل ليك الله يا حاج بله عايش بفرامالة .

عمران : ههههههههههه يا اخي انت رئيس دولة ؟

حاج بله : لو ما الظروف الصعبة ما كان الواحد بقي رئيس دولة يعني هو القروش البعرس بيها دي وراثه من ابوه ؟

عمران : اها قمنا نلخبط !!!

حاج بله : خلاص قمت ترجف زي قالب الجلي يا جبان ...

عمران : يا حاج لو سمحت خلينا في موضوعنا وخليني احكي حكاية العرس الحدث .

حاج بله : طيب كمل في حدث اكثر من القلت ده ؟
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*متعة حد المتعة

كاني وانا في التسعينات

أفتح الراديو الساعة ال9 والنصف 

رجعتني لزمن جميل يا حبيب 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

متعة حد المتعة

كاني وانا في التسعينات

أفتح الراديو الساعة ال9 والنصف 

رجعتني لزمن جميل يا حبيب 





تسلم من كل اذاء يا حبيب 
وشكراً على الاطراء الانيق 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(7)

عمران : الزواج زي ما قلت ليك في فندق السلام روتانا واحيط باجراءات امنية غير مسبوقة وانتشرت حوله منذ الصباح الباكر فرق امنية بلباس مدنى كما جرى تامين المكان بافراد من الشرطة العسكرية يزيد عددهم عن المائة وعشرات الكلاب البوليسية 


حاج بله : عرس بكلاب بوليسية ده ما سمعنا بيه ده عرس ولا مسلسل في ام بي سي أكشن .


عمران : ههههه اكمل ليك ترتيبات العرس وتواجدت فى داخل الفندق فرق امنية محترفة لحراسة البهو الداخلي.

ومنع نزلاء الفندق الفخيم من الاقتراب من منطقة "حوض السباحة" التى شهدت مراسم الحفل بعد انتهاء عقد القران الذى كان فيه الرئيس عمر البشير وكيلا عن العروس 

بينما اوكل ديبى شخصا من عائلته يدعى عبدالله بانقى ، وكان لافتا تولى احد شيوخ الطريقة التجانية من الجزائر مراسم إتمام عقد القران.


وتأخر الزواج الذي تم التحضير له بسرية تامة عن الموعد المحدد له في العاشر من الشهر الجاري بسبب سفر الرئيس عمر البشير إلى خارج البلاد وارتباط الرئيس التشادي بأحد المؤتمرات التي عقدت مؤخراً.


حاج بله : ارايتوه ده عرسي ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(8)

عمران : ههههه وتردد ان الفندق حجز للعروسين جناحا خاصة فى الطابق الرابع ويحوى غرفة نوم فاخرة ملحقة بحمام صمم من الرخام الأبيض وغرفة للملابس, فضلاً عن صالون فخم ووثير يتسع لأكثر من (30) شخصاً، إضافة إلى طاولة طعام تضم (8) كراسي قاعدتها من الخشب وسطحها من الرخام، ومطبخ يحتوي كل الأساسيات، إضافة إلى حمام خارجي يرتبط بصالة الضيوف ومخرج للطوارئ ...... كما ان الجناح مرفق بغرف أمامية للحراسة ويطل مباشرة على حوض السباحة بالفندق وتم حجز (30) غرفة ملاصقة له.

حاج بله : عظمة والله .

عمران : واقتصر حضور المراسم على (400) شخص من كبار الشخصيات دخلوا موقع الاحتفال في الحديقة الشمالية الشرقية للفندق ....حيث انتشر مجموعة من افراد الأمن والكلاب البوليسية ، وظهر المطربان الشابان احمد الصادق وشكرالله عز الدين للغناء فى الحفل بينما وصلت المطربة انصاف مدنى الى الفندق وصدحت باغنية نظمت كلماتها خصيصا للرئيس ديبى ووالد العروس موسى هلال.

حاج بله : انصاف مدني دي مش العنده مشكلة مع طه سليمان في اغنية السمح ولدي .

عمران : والله لقيتك مواكب اها يا سيدي قالوا وكانت تقارير صحفية ذكرت أن ديبي دفع مهراً قدره (26) مليون دولار لكريمة هلال، بواقع 25 مليون دولار لوالد العروس، ومليون دولار للعروس في صورة ذهب ومجوهرات ثمينة ومقتنيات أخرى للعروس إلا أن ذلك لم يؤكد من أي من الطرفين.

حاج بله : هيييييييييع العرس كدي يا بلاش لكن يا عمران 25 مليون لابو العروسة ده ما بيع عديل !!!

عمران : حترد ليك العروسة براها على الكلام ده .

حاج بله : قالت شنو ؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(9)

عمران : العروسة قالت : لم يجبرني أحد على هذه الزيجة، فلسنا في العصر الحجري ..أنا فتاة جامعية ومتعلمة وواعية وأعلم جيداً ما يدور حولي ..قالوا أجبروني ، وقالوا إني حاولت الانتحار ، وقالوا وقالوا وقالوا ولسه هيقولوا ".


وعن تفاصيل لقائها الأول بالرئيس التشادي، قالت : "زارنا الرئيس ديبي في منزل والدي وجلست معه برفقة والدتي وتحدثت إليه بعدها استخرت الله مرة أخرى حتى أبلغت والدي بالموافقة ولا أظن أن والدي بحاجة لأموال لكي يقوم ببيعي كما يقولون."
وأضافت "فأنا لست سلعة لأباع وأشترى بل إنسانة واعية بالقدر الذي يجعلني أفهم أبعاداً كثيرة عن عادات وتقاليد أهلي والمصاهرة والتداخل بين القبائل ونبذ القبلية والتواصل والامتداد كما أنه زواج على سنة الله ورسوله وليس صفقة يفترض أن يتربح منها أحد من الأطراف كما يقولون من لا يعقلون ويتدخلون في شؤوننا الخاصة ".


حاج بله : البت نضامه جنس نضمي لازام تقول كده الموضوع ما فيه 26 مليون دولار هو زاتو العريس دقي فيها حجر دغش ما مال المساكين العايشين اسوء ظروف معيشية .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(10)

عمران : يازول ما تبطل الحركات دي .

حاج بله : انت خائف من شنو ؟ انا بتكلم عن رئيس دولة تانية !!!

عمران : انت عارف وكيل العروس كان منو؟

حاج بله : طبعا ابوها !!!

عمران وكيل العروس كان السيد الرئيس بجلالة قدره !!!

حاج بله : لا يا خي !

عمران : ههههه اها نبقي لكده وكمان معاه وزير الدفاع ومدير جهاز الأمن والمخابرات السودانية

حاج بله : سمحة العظمة بت السرور دي العرسها بحضروه الجماعة ديل وتغني فيه انصاف مدني وتقطع ليها اغنية مخصوصة لادريس دبي .

عمران : وما شفته كمان المازون مستورد !!!

حاج بله : يا راجل معقولة ؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(11)

عمران : يا سيدي الماذون جابوه من الجزائر فهو احد شيوخ الطريقة التجانية .

حاج بله : ماذون حلتنا المسكين ده راكب ليه عجلة لليلة ما كان يجيبو ويقطع فيه 10 الف دولار كان فصل ليه 10 جلايب وعباتين واشتر ليه اكسنت كده يمشي بيها حالوه ..

عمران : ههههههههه يا زول زولك ابو عجلة ده يدخل السلام روتانا يجيوه كلسترول ...
حاج بله : يا اخي ده عصاية تسعيف تقول لي كليسترول !!!

كدي نسالك يا عمران البت بستاهل كل الكلام ده ؟

عمران : دي صورتها في الجريدة شوفها ...

حاج بله : بلالالالالالالالا لكن ما زولك ليه حق يكب الدولارات كده .

عمران : ههههههههه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حاج بله : شنو يا رويتر ما بدري .

عمران : خلاص تاني شوف واحد يجئ يؤنسك ...

حاج بله : انت زعلت يا دكتور ؟

عمران : هههههههه السلام عليكم 

حاج بله : وعليك السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تـــمــــت بـــحـــمـــدلله 

الى اللقاء في حكوة أخري
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا حليلك يا حاج بله !

 إفتقدناك كثيراً والله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الآن وعودة قوية للمسلسل الضجة الحاج بله جابر اقصد بله شيخ طارق
أقصد بله والخرابه أقصد الحاجه السره !!

مشكور اسامه انور عكاشه أقصد شيخ طارق !! 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

يا حليلك يا حاج بله !

 إفتقدناك كثيراً والله



وهو افتقدكم كثير شكرا على المرور ياريس 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الآن وعودة قوية للمسلسل الضجة الحاج بله جابر اقصد بله شيخ طارق
أقصد بله والخرابه أقصد الحاجه السره !!

مشكور اسامه انور عكاشه أقصد شيخ طارق !! 




ههههههههه زكرتني بمذيع الجزيرة الليلة في المباراة كان بقول اللاعب جابر الملقب ببله 
شكرا يا صديقي على الاطراء كدي بس انا ابقي الالف بتاعت اسامة 
*

----------


## كراكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

(9)
حاج بله : البت نضامه جنس نضمي لازام تقول كده الموضوع ما فيه 26 مليون دولار هو زاتو العريس دقي فيها حجر دغش ما مال المساكين العايشين اسوء ظروف معيشية .



اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ كتار العرسو بقروش المساكين بس الله في ويورينا فيهم يوم
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*26مليون دولار
والمناصير الفقراء 
يفترشون العراء 
في هذا البرد القارس
منكم لله يا حيكومة الفقر الدمار
*

----------

